# Unpopular Opinions About Animals



## Mourning Dove (Mar 20, 2015)

We already have threads about unpopular opinions on books, music, video games, food, etc. As an animal lover, why not animals as well? Plants can be included too, since they're also living things from the natural environment.

As one may be able to ascertain from username and avatar, I love birds. Pigeons and doves especially. Even though it's illegal in many cities, I would enjoy feeding pigeons if I lived closer to a large urban area. I don't care if the birds poop either. Everything poops (especially humans -just look at out sewer systems), doesn't it?


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 20, 2015)

Canadian geese are beautiful creatures. I love the patten on their bodies and they're solid black heads.

My boyfriend says they're evil and he can suck it.


----------



## Locksnap (Mar 20, 2015)

A lot of people seem to say that cats are cold, aloof and uncaring, but in my experience that couldn't be further from the truth. The two cats I raised are the most clingy and affectionate animals I've ever had the pleasure of living with. Before she died, one would sleep with me on my bed every night. Closing the door wouldn't stop her; she learnt how to stand up against the door and knock the handle down so she could sneak in. She was very dog-like actually, she would always give any kind of food she found a try, and especially loved butter and icecream (had to be careful to make sure she never had more than a lick of each, otherwise she'd probably eat a whole fucking icecream).

Another thing is seagulls. Some people really dislike them, but I think they're cool, boisterous animals.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm going to say a thing. A thing that is my opinion. I don't want any debates or arguments, it is just how I feel. 

I'm not a fan of purebred critters like dogs. I'm not saying I dislike the critters themselves, I just am not a fan of the idea. There's just so many little creatures in pounds and such in need of a family and home that it just seems silly and almost callus to purposefully breed these animals and produce more offspring (usually with hereditary problems bc of the selective breeding) when there are excess critters already available for cuddles and love and such. 
I can see how in the past it was helpful to be able to refine animals to have certain traits through breeding, but nowadays it's mostly just silly. Again, that's just, like, my opinion, man. 
And as I said, just because I feel the way I do doesn't mean I dislike the animals themselves or even their owners. I know several purebred dog owners and they and their pups are swell! What I stated is just my personal beliefs. 

Anyways, as far as just unpopular animals are concerned, I've not really met a critter I dislike. There's only two animals I can think of that I wouldn't want as a pet again. Those are birds and turtles. I've had both before and while they're neat and cute and lovely creatures, the type of care they require just isn't my cup of tea. 

Anywho, animals are great and I look forward to hearing other folks' thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 20, 2015)

I love chihuahuas. Particularly the long haired variety. I have two right now. One of them who's only been with us for a few days now, and she's both one of the sweetest and most energetic animals I've met.

I seem to notice a lot of people who don't really care for them or small dogs in general. I say they're missing out. : )

On that note, I don't really like the appearance of dogs like Maltese or dogs that look like they have facial hair. I'm sure they're amazing dogs, but I just don't really care for the look. I guess I'm superficial like that.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 20, 2015)

Combining it with the "food" thread, I try to eat organic animal and animal products whenever I can. I was a vegetarian for a while, but I had to stop because it was negatively affecting my health. But if the food product has the USDA Organic label on it, it's much more likely to be ethically produced. They would be without antibiotics, hormones, or CAFOs involved, ideally. Organic food tastes much better, too!


----------



## John Titor (Mar 20, 2015)

scorptatious said:


> I love chihuahuas. Particularly the long haired variety. I have two right now. One of them who's only been with us for a few days now, and she's both one of the sweetest and most energetic animals I've met.
> 
> I seem to notice a lot of people who don't really care for them or small dogs in general. I say they're missing out. : )
> 
> On that note, I don't really like the appearance of dogs like Maltese or dogs that look like they have facial hair. I'm sure they're amazing dogs, but I just don't really care for the look. I guess I'm superficial like that.


Yeah I don't get what everyone's problem with chihuahuas are. "Hurr hurr, not a real dog"; get bent.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Mar 21, 2015)

Goldfish (and fish in general) don't get nearly the respect they deserve. They're neat animals with a lot of personality, and seeing them be treated as throwaway pets you can put in a bowl and forget about pisses me off. Oh, you kept a goldfish alive in a bowl for a year? Congratulations, you tortured an innocent creature for 365 days and killed it while it was still a baby. God, I wish fishbowls would just be banned here in the US. It wouldn't solve everything, but at least it would put a stop to some of the abuse of fish.


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 21, 2015)

In general, I actually get pretty offended when people act like animals are just dumb beasts with no emotions or intelligence. I mean, up until a few decades ago there were arguments over whether animals can feel pain or not (spoiler alert: It's probably safe to assume that most of them do, what with having a nervous system and all). 

I just think it's ridiculous (not to mention incredibly arrogant) to assume that humans are the only beings capable of emotion and/or intellect, especially when there's a ton of evidence to the contrary. Elephants form close family groups and actually mourn their lost members, dolphins and whales are *extremely* intelligent, creative, and look after their pod/family members, dogs and cats are both intelligent and emotional (as any pet owner can testify), decades of research have proven that apes and monkeys are more like us than we ever thought, etc etc. 

I know that my opinion probably isn't _that _unpopular, but I still see a lot of people justify treating animals like shit because they're "stupid" and "inferior." I'm Catholic and was raised to believe that all life is worthy of respect and needs to be protected and cherished, so seeing animal abuse and the lack of reaction it gets is one of the things that *really* gets me.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 21, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> In general, I actually get pretty offended when people act like animals are just dumb beasts with no emotions or intelligence. I mean, up until a few decades ago there were arguments over whether animals can feel pain or not (spoiler alert: It's probably safe to assume that most of them do, what with having a nervous system and all).
> 
> I just think it's ridiculous (not to mention incredibly arrogant) to assume that humans are the only beings capable of emotion and/or intellect, especially when there's a ton of evidence to the contrary. Elephants form close family groups and actually mourn their lost members, dolphins and whales are *extremely* intelligent, creative, and look after their pod/family members, dogs and cats are both intelligent and emotional (as any pet owner can testify), decades of research have proven that apes and monkeys are more like us than we ever thought, etc etc.
> 
> I know that my opinion probably isn't _that _unpopular, but I still see a lot of people justify treating animals like shit because they're "stupid" and "inferior." I'm Catholic and was raised to believe that all life is worthy of respect and needs to be protected and cherished, so seeing animal abuse and the lack of reaction it gets is one of the things that *really* gets me.


On that note, I believe animals have souls.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 21, 2015)

I think snakes are cool. They don't scare me at all. They're my Chinese Zodiac sign, after all. I like the texture of their cool, smooth skin. As long as snakes don't bite, poison, or constrict me, it's all good.


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 21, 2015)

R.A.E.L. said:


> On that note, I believe animals have souls.



Same here. My great-grandma, one of the most devout and by-the-book Catholics ever, was also a dog lover. She disagreed with the Church that animals don't have souls and don't enter the afterlife because, as she said, "Heaven wouldn't be heaven without my dogs." I sure don't want to spend eternity without my dog, either.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Mar 21, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> She disagreed with the Church that animals don't have souls and don't enter the afterlife



I think when I heard this when I was 13, that was the last time I ever went to church.


----------



## Sunny-D (Mar 22, 2015)

Pandas should be allowed to go extinct. I can't think of a single important ecological niche they fill, "fat lazy thing that sits around eating giant grass" cannot be that important to the environment as a whole. They still have the digestive tract of an omnivore/carnivore, they could eat meat, but instead they eat nearly nutritionally useless bamboo that they can barely digest, because it doesn't move. They refuse to have sex and reproduce, despite people's ridiculous efforts and showing them panda porn. People only care about them because they're "cute", although personally they just seem like cows in bear form except more useless since they're not edible. Natural selection logically should have selected them out of existence already, but instead people pour money into their conservation, money that could go to less photogenic endangered animals that actually act like they want to survive.

Also sloths are creepy and I have no idea why the internet thinks they're cute, either.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Mar 22, 2015)

Moths are quite lovely. Okay, maybe not when they flutter in your face and cover you in powder but besides that, they're not that freaky.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 22, 2015)

Shrimp and prawns are cute. I love their big shiny eyes.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 22, 2015)

In the vein of purebred animals that FramerGirl mentioned, I have a distinctive dislike of brachycephalic breeds of cats and dogs. Obviously not the animals themselves, but the fact that everyone seems to find them "charming" when it screams of bad health, so people clamber over them and want more of these unhealthy animals. Dunno, I just don't find bad breeding to be adorable and would rather stick with mutts.

Also damn I really hate it when people kill animals needlessly, with a particular example being wild snakes.  I lived in Florida for a good long while and there are six species of venomous snakes: dusky pygmy rattlesnake, eastern diamondback rattlesnake, timber rattlesnake, eastern coral snake, cottonmouth, and the copperhead. That's it, and there are so many more nonvenomous and pretty much totally harmless snakes there.  A friend of mine posted a status bragging about how she killed a snake brutally by crushing it and people _congratulated her.  _Judging from the photos it was only a juvenile garter snake, not much bigger than the bank card she used to gore it.  If that snake were to bite you, it would probably not even break your skin.  I told her she was a dipshit for going after it in the first place (apparently it was in a garage as well so it could have very well been avoided) because that is how most people who get bit by snakes have it happen, and two of course for killing it and three for acting like she was big and tough as a 20-year-old for killing a snake that was barely even a foot long. "Oh but it's just a stupid snake!" Fuck off.

I've been bitten by snakes twice, both of the instances was with my pet corn snake. Once was when my cats had knocked over her viv and freaked her out, so she had slithered under the bed into a corner. She was unharmed but stressed, so when I went to get her she bit my hand. She was still young so the shock scared me more than anything. The second time I was stupid and mishandled her food, and while that hurt more, I have been harmed much more by my fully-clawed cats. With wild snakes I was able to pick up a five foot black racer up off the side of the road where it was basking but at risk of getting hit by a car. It mostly just flipped out and tried to get away from me, not ever trying to strike in the short time I needed to move it to a safer spot.

Basically I have a lot of feelings about animals.


----------



## Sunny-D (Mar 22, 2015)

Little dog breeds aren't bad if their owners remember to treat them like dogs. People let them jump up on people, act obnoxious, get away with things they wouldn't allow bigger dogs to do because "aaaww, how cute!" So they can end up neurotic, bitey or have all kinds of problems. If people treat them like normal dogs, though, they can be alright.

I still sort of don't like small dog breeds in general, though... but it's just because they seem so fragile in comparison when I'm used to being around bigger dogs.  Like you can't play with them like you would with a bigger dog or they'll break or something.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 22, 2015)

Okay, what I'm about to say will very damn likely rub some people the wrong way. This opinion of mine is apparently so bad to have that, according to some people, I'm no better than a nazi because of it. I shit you not, some people honestly think that because I don't really care for this particular animal, I'm some kind of racist.



Spoiler: And that opinion is...



I don't like dogs.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 22, 2015)

scorptatious said:


> I love chihuahuas. Particularly the long haired variety. I have two right now. One of them who's only been with us for a few days now, and she's both one of the sweetest and most energetic animals I've met.
> 
> I seem to notice a lot of people who don't really care for them or small dogs in general. I say they're missing out. : )
> 
> On that note, I don't really like the appearance of dogs like Maltese or dogs that look like they have facial hair. I'm sure they're amazing dogs, but I just don't really care for the look. I guess I'm superficial like that.



Hey, I have one myself and he couldn't be any sweeter or fun to play with. They just have to be trained really well from the get go and be socialized properly early on in their lives to a lot of different situations.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Mar 22, 2015)

warhound said:


> Also sloths are creepy and I have no idea why the internet thinks they're cute, either.


 
How rude! Ask anyone who is a chat regular and you'll find out very quickly that bradypus (3-toed) sloths are my favourite critter ever! Not just because they're cute though, I just love everything about them. I can't really explain my attraction to them honestly. 
But seriously, I've had a ton of folks say they dislike sloths for a variety of reasons so I guess that's another unpopular opinion I have I guess, haha. 

Also, I completely agree with your opinion of small dogs. It's just silly. Just because it's a tiny little thing doesn't mean it should get away with bad behavior and it's silly for anyone to think that way.


----------



## AveraDiane (Mar 22, 2015)

Pug dogs weird me out. It's those bulgy eyes...

Small dogs are great too.


----------



## Sunny-D (Mar 22, 2015)

FramerGirl420 said:


> How rude! Ask anyone who is a chat regular and you'll find out very quickly that bradypus (3-toed) sloths are my favourite critter ever! Not just because they're cute though, I just love everything about them. I can't really explain my attraction to them honestly.
> But seriously, I've had a ton of folks say they dislike sloths for a variety of reasons so I guess that's another unpopular opinion I have I guess, haha.
> 
> Also, I completely agree with your opinion of small dogs. It's just silly. Just because it's a tiny little thing doesn't mean it should get away with bad behavior and it's silly for anyone to think that way.


I can't really explain why I don't like them, either.  They frequently look like they smell bad, maybe? The way they move kind of creeps me out? Their arms are too long? I'm not entirely sure.  But I am happy to agree to disagree with you on the subject of sloths.


----------



## AveraDiane (Mar 22, 2015)

warhound said:


> I can't really explain why I don't like them, either.  They frequently look like they smell bad, maybe? The way they move kind of creeps me out? Their arms are too long? I'm not entirely sure.  But I am happy to agree to disagree with you on the subject of sloths.



I agree, never got the appeal of sloths myself. They look alright, but I don't consider them cute.


----------



## Jomadre (Mar 22, 2015)

warhound said:


> Pandas should be allowed to go extinct. I can't think of a single important ecological niche they fill, "fat lazy thing that sits around eating giant grass" cannot be that important to the environment as a whole. They still have the digestive tract of an omnivore/carnivore, they could eat meat, but instead they eat nearly nutritionally useless bamboo that they can barely digest, because it doesn't move. They refuse to have sex and reproduce, despite people's ridiculous efforts and showing them panda porn. People only care about them because they're "cute", although personally they just seem like cows in bear form except more useless since they're not edible. Natural selection logically should have selected them out of existence already, but instead people pour money into their conservation, money that could go to less photogenic endangered animals that actually act like they want to survive.
> 
> Also sloths are creepy and I have no idea why the internet thinks they're cute, either.



I agree with all of that except that pandas are edible, and the ancient chinese ate them.  Like they did with every other native animal.

Don't get me started about pandas.  Or China in general...  Yeah, I'm racist and that's bad, blow me.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Mar 23, 2015)

warhound said:


> I can't really explain why I don't like them, either.  They frequently look like they smell bad, maybe? The way they move kind of creeps me out? Their arms are too long? I'm not entirely sure.  But I am happy to agree to disagree with you on the subject of sloths.





AveraDiane said:


> I agree, never got the appeal of sloths myself. They look alright, but I don't consider them cute.


Lol,Ya,like I said,a bunch of folks aren't fans of sloths! I've heard of everthing  from "they're just gross!" To "they just look suspicious!"
So I'm not at all shocked.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Mar 23, 2015)

horses are gay.  they can't even get pussy.


----------



## sm0t (Mar 23, 2015)

I really dislike horses.  Their size freaks me out, and I've never met one that wasn't a total shithead.


----------



## Sunny-D (Mar 23, 2015)

Jomadre said:


> I agree with all of that except that pandas are edible, and the ancient chinese ate them.  Like they did with every other native animal.
> 
> Don't get me started about pandas.  Or China in general...  Yeah, I'm racist and that's bad, blow me.


...Well somehow I guess I'm not surprised.  Although I would have expected it to be panda bones or panda dicks or something used in "traditional medicine" instead of just flat out eating them.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't like it when dogs lick me, especially my face. Their mouths smell weird and are gross.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 23, 2015)

I hate squirrels. 


Coldgrip said:


> Okay, what I'm about to say will very damn likely rub some people the wrong way. This opinion of mine is apparently so bad to have that, according to some people, I'm no better than a nazi because of it. I shit you not, some people honestly think that because I don't really care for this particular animal, I'm some kind of racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a dog lover, all I have to say is: 'Kay. I've heard pretty much every reason there is to dislike dogs, and people are entitled to them. As long as you're respectful about it, I don't have a problem with you. It's the same for people who dislike cats.

In fact, I'll come out and say it: I don't like cats. There are very rare exceptions, but yeah. They just don't appeal to me.


----------



## Jomadre (Mar 23, 2015)

R.A.E.L. said:


> I hate squirrels.
> 
> As a dog lover, all I have to say is: 'Kay. I've heard pretty much every reason there is to dislike dogs, and people are entitled to them. As long as you're respectful about it, I don't have a problem with you. It's the same for people who dislike cats.
> 
> In fact, I'll come out and say it: I don't like cats. There are very rare exceptions, but yeah. They just don't appeal to me.



No problems here.  I won't force you to interact with my cat if you keep your dog(s) at a respectful distance.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 23, 2015)

R.A.E.L. said:


> As long as you're respectful about it, I don't have a problem with you.


I've heard this line before and while I don't doubt you mean it, far too often people let their dogs try and jump up on people or allow them to start licking total strangers and then get huffy when said stranger tells them they don't like it.

I'm not blaming all dog owners, not all of them are like that I know. It's just that I've encountered more then a few who seem to believe that EVERYBODY absolutely must love their dog or if they don't they're some sort of terrible excuse for a human being.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 23, 2015)

Coldgrip said:


> I've heard this line before and while I don't doubt you mean it, far too often people let their dogs try and jump up on people or allow them to start licking total strangers and then get huffy when said stranger tells them they don't like it.
> 
> I'm not blaming all dog owners, not all of them are like that I know. It's just that I've encountered more then a few who seem to believe that EVERYBODY absolutely must love their dog or if they don't they're some sort of terrible excuse for a human being.


You've met some pretty shitty owners then. Just saying.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 26, 2015)

Also concerning pandas, I think they're overrated. Nothing wrong with them, but I think there are other more interesting animals out there. Other Chinese people like me tend to be obsessed with them, like pandas are China's national animal or something. But they're just "meh" to me.


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 26, 2015)

The walrus is the most awesome and majestic creature there is. It is my favorite animal ever. If you disagree, get the fuck out of my face.


----------



## Omegamage (Mar 27, 2015)

I think that penguins are overrated.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't get why hippos are considered cuddly and adorable. Yes, they look a bit cartoony. They are also violent, territorial, dangerous animals who will fuck your shit sideways first chance they get. They're huge, vicious fuckers and the "daawww how cute!" response to them baffles me.


----------



## meatslab (Mar 27, 2015)

FramerGirl420 said:


> Anyways, back on topic..
> 
> Another strange thing I dislike that other folk like: hunting/fishing.
> There is already enough meat available  to keep you alive and healthy. You have no need to slaughter more critters.
> ...


 I know you posted this on Monday, but the majority of fisherman and hunters are environmentalists. Without people hunting these animals the animals would be much worse off. Animals such as deer can be overpopulated and create food shortages for themselves. This results in them killing each other or starving to death, as well as becoming nuisances for people who live near by and taking food from the other animals in the ecosystem. Also, all the money from hunting and fishing licenses, paying to fish in national/state parks, etc. go directly to preserving the areas that people hunt these animals from.


----------



## sm0t (Mar 29, 2015)

Rats are probably my favorite animals and some of the best pets I've ever had.  I love how intelligent and sociable they are, and how much they can bond to you.  They're like tiny dogs.  It really saddens me that they don't live very long (2-3 years usually.  I had one that died of natural causes at 3.5 though that seems uncommon).  I've been keeping them for about 8 years now and we've had 9 rats over that span of time.


----------



## 100 Whole Bepis (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't think of a single animal I don't like. Rats, snakes, dogs, cats, birds, lizards, fish. all of them. Totally concur about rats. I've had several pet rats and they're lovely animals, probably the best rodent pet you can get. 

The way betta fish are treated most of the time makes me very sad. I wish this misconception that they can live in any size container would die. I had one a while back that was very happy in his 2-gallon tank. I even taught him tricks, like how to jump and grab treats from my hand and how to follow my finger. That people think they're nothing more than decorations and not living creatures that need constant care is upsetting. 

Small dogs are fine, and just as good as large dogs. It's a shame that people think that just because they can't rip your throat out that means they should be allowed to be as ill-behaved as they want. When trained, they're wonderful. 



meatslab said:


> I know you posted this on Monday, but the majority of fisherman and hunters are environmentalists. Without people hunting these animals the animals would be much worse off. Animals such as deer can be overpopulated and create food shortages for themselves. This results in them killing each other or starving to death, as well as becoming nuisances for people who live near by and taking food from the other animals in the ecosystem. Also, all the money from hunting and fishing licenses, paying to fish in national/state parks, etc. go directly to preserving the areas that people hunt these animals from.



As someone who lived in an area swamped with white-tailed deer and wild turkeys, 100% this. Deer espeially can be amazingly destructive to themselves, property, and other species if left to their own devices. When an area has few natural predators, humans have to step in.


----------



## BellaKazza (Mar 30, 2015)

I only like animals up to the point where they don't inconvenience me. I have minor respect for dogs and can merely tolerate cats. My family has two cats and a dog, the dog I like and love even, he likes attention but leaves when I want him to. Other dogs, that are attention whores I despise, they run all over the damn place and smell bad. The "bad" smell happens to be just regular dog smell. I wash my dog so much he doesn't really smell like dog. Just flowery shampoos. 
I have a love/hate relationship with my families cats. One hates my guts and in turn, I hate his guts. Luckily he avoids me and I avoid him. He's a smart cat unfortunately, so he knows how to get revenge if I piss him off. 
With the other cat, he's a retard, but a lovable retard. I let him stay in my room as refuge from little children and in turn he'd cozy up with me, get on lap, curl up and nap on my bed. Which was fine and it was cute for a while. He used to beg to get out of the room if he needed to pee or eat. So at least he was smart enough for that.
Then one day I come home and see he's pissed on my bed, no big deal, clean piss and he continues to stay in there. A week later he just pisses on the futon, now I'm pretty mad. Clean it again and then not even a week later, he pisses on the bed again. At that point I just kicked him out of the room and shoo him out every time he tries to come in. 

Now he hangs with his brother, who I think is a bad influence, but still. Shouldn't have pissed on my bed and futon, dumb cat doens't know how hard that is to clean out. Hell, it's worse then human piss by far.

I fucking love frogs though. Frogs are amazing, so adorable and cuddly, not like ugly ass rabbits.


----------



## Bugaboo (Mar 30, 2015)

I hate hamsters with a passion, while I'd never ever consider hurting one I'd also never get one as a pet or reccomend them as pets. They are nocturnal, solitary and if you don't socialize them with a human as a baby thy are mean as fuck. When I was working at  a local pet store a kid came in and said he wanted to get a friend for his teddy bear hamster, I told him that was not a good idea as one of them will eventually end up dead. 
Guinea pigs make much, much better pets as animals that look like living potatoes go.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Mar 30, 2015)

Spiders can go die in a fire.  My hatred for them is only matched with my _*sheer glee*_ in ending their tiny evil little lives with way more force than necessary.


----------



## Tomboy (Mar 31, 2015)

Pugs are not cute. At all. And the way their face is bred to look like is super damaging to their health, as is their double curled tail. Same goes for other squished faced breeds.

I love snakes. Eventually going to get a ball python and sumatran short tail python when I have a home with the space for their tanks.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 31, 2015)

Tomboy said:


> Pugs are not cute. At all. And the way their face is bred to look like is super damaging to their health, as is their double curled tail. Same goes for other squished faced breeds.



Fully agreed on the part about it being very bad for their health.  Basically, they are bred to have severe craniofacial deformities.  A human that was bred like a pug would look like Julianna Wetmore, that is, like a monster.  It's cruel and they should stop doing it.

Some of them are, though, really sweet and charming dogs.  It's not their fault.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Mar 31, 2015)

People who think that rabbits are 'boring' animals probably should try letting them out of their cages for once to run around the house. I also hate people who maliciously joke about eating them just to be 'edgy'. Hypocritically, these people get angry (and even very racist) when a cat or dog gets eaten in China.
And for fucks sakes DON'T be a horrible fucktard and abandon them in a park if you tire of them otherwise they'll get sick and die. They're NOT Easter toys.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 31, 2015)

There's nothing objectively morally different between eating cats and dogs and eating any other sort of animal.

Sentimentality and a view that certain animals are "cute" does not imbue them with a moral character superior to that of animals not deemed "cute."

Either eating cats and dogs is fine, or eating cows and pigs isn't, or is something that should at least be diminished in frequency.


----------



## Drossel (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't understand the appeal of reptiles and arachnids as pets, and I find them to be very "cold" animals that feel naturally incompatible with humans.
Sure, they may be interesting to learn about and understand, I enjoy watching programmes and videos about them from time to time, but would never associate myself with any of them on a personal level. It just doesn't feel right, compared to keeping a dog, cat or even a bird or fish.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Apr 2, 2015)

They steal the birdseed from my feeder every fucking day. There are shittons of trees with lovely acorns nearby, but the little fucks come and scare off my cardinals.
Fuck you, squirrels.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 2, 2015)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> They steal the birdseed from my feeder every fucking day. There are shittons of trees with lovely acorns nearby, but the little fucks come and scare off my cardinals.
> Fuck you, squirrels.



Have you tried putting chili powder in the birdseed? I haven't tried it myself, but I've heard that while mammals can taste capsicum and are averse to it, birds won't be able to taste it at all.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 2, 2015)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> They steal the birdseed from my feeder every fucking day. There are shittons of trees with lovely acorns nearby, but the little fucks come and scare off my cardinals.
> Fuck you, squirrels.



Hang your feeders from a sturdy limb & add one of those bell-guard things above it, not only does it keep squirrels away, but it keeps the birdseed dry.


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 2, 2015)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> They steal the birdseed from my feeder every fucking day. There are shittons of trees with lovely acorns nearby, but the little fucks come and scare off my cardinals.
> Fuck you, squirrels.



I dont know if Dray poking is legal where you live but it might be worth while investigating, also if you can make or buy a 1ft6in (_from trunk to tip of cone_) tree cone for smaller tree's or bid table it will stop them from climbing them. Other than that the only other option that works is shooting the little bastards place some nuts on a square of paper and peg them with a Air Rifle in the early morning an if you live in the country a .410 as they are running along the branches. Don't let them go to waist though Squirril is quite tasty and the tails are worth a quid or two to anyone who ties there own flies.  

The animal I can't abide, Mink. 
There where imported to the UK in the 70's for Fur farming (don't agree with that), but in the late 70's an 80's animal rights protestors broke into the farms and released them and have since bread like a plague, they have killed off so many song birds and pushed a lot of the Native Mustalids to near extinction and they don't have a natural predator in the UK, and they are tough bastards to kill and they kill needlessly. When I was training as a Gamekeeper in one Night during my 2nd year I lost 24 birds to a single Mink it broke into the laying pen killed one bird an ate it an then killed the rest of the birds in the pen an didn't make a attempt to Eat them, or in the birds in the other 2 pens it ravaged (_7 hens  + 1 cock is the optimal laying arrangement_). This isn't uncommon either, seriously from a ecological, non native species point of view Fuck Mink.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Apr 2, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> I dont know if Dray poking is legal where you live but it might be worth while investigating, also if you can make or buy a 1ft6in (_from trunk to tip of cone_) tree cone for smaller tree's or bid table it will stop them from climbing them. Other than that the only other option that works is shooting the little bastards place some nuts on a square of paper and peg them with a Air Rifle in the early morning an if you live in the country a .410 as they are running along the branches. Don't let them go to waist though Squirril is quite tasty and the tails are worth a quid or two to anyone who ties there own flies.
> 
> The animal I can't abide, Mink.
> There where imported to the UK in the 70's for Fur farming (don't agree with that), but in the late 70's an 80's animal rights protestors broke into the farms and released them and have since bread like a plague, they have killed off so many song birds and pushed a lot of the Native Mustalids to near extinction and they don't have a natural predator in the UK, and they are tough bastards to kill and they kill needlessly. When I was training as a Gamekeeper in one Night during my 2nd year I lost 24 birds to a single Mink it broke into the laying pen killed one bird an ate it an then killed the rest of the birds in the pen an didn't make a attempt to Eat them, or in the birds in the other 2 pens it ravaged (_7 hens  + 1 cock is the optimal laying arrangement_). This isn't uncommon either, seriously from a ecological, non native species point of view Fuck Mink.



Trap 'em and make you significant other a nice jacket.


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 2, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> Trap 'em and make you significant other a nice jacket.



We shot them Skinned them an made cuff's and collars for our Wax jackets  

We did find where they where laying up during the day in a bunch of old Victorian clay pipes dug in or tossed along the River, there was quite the colony there we cleared it out in a day, 12's over terriers and one fuck huge Ferret called Norm (_the size of a cat and the temperament of a deranged psychopath, long story_). I still see the odd one when I am out Fishing a few marks on my Local river and when I go fishing and the old keepering instincts make me want to put a few No.8 Fenns out for the bastards.


----------



## The Joker (Apr 2, 2015)

Dolphin and orca shows disgust me. Seeing those intelligent creatures doing tricks for food and then people freak out when they accidentally kill their trainer for being wild animals.
Fuck sea world. Let's burn it down and find animal sanctuaries for the animals that can't be released into the wild.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 2, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> Spiders can go die in a fire.  My hatred for them is only matched with my _*sheer glee*_ in ending their tiny evil little lives with way more force than necessary.



Awww. How could you want to kill this?



Spoiler










Unless you have arachnophobia, in which I can understand.





Dark Mirror Hole said:


> People who think that rabbits are 'boring' animals probably should try letting them out of their cages for once to run around the house. I also hate people who maliciously joke about eating them just to be 'edgy'. Hypocritically, these people get angry (and even very racist) when a cat or dog gets eaten in China.
> And for fucks sakes DON'T be a horrible fucktard and abandon them in a park if you tire of them otherwise they'll get sick and die. They're NOT Easter toys.



People actually do that? Wow. That's kinda sad.


----------



## Lepus (Apr 2, 2015)

Dark Mirror Hole said:


> People who think that rabbits are 'boring' animals probably should try letting them out of their cages for once to run around the house. I also hate people who maliciously joke about eating them just to be 'edgy'. Hypocritically, these people get angry (and even very racist) when a cat or dog gets eaten in China.
> And for fucks sakes DON'T be a horrible fucktard and abandon them in a park if you tire of them otherwise they'll get sick and die. They're NOT Easter toys.


that's one of the things I hate about this time of year. Someone posted on instagram today about kids cutting a rabbit's ears off with scissors (maybe when it was a baby) grrr. Not sure if it really happened though, I did'nt really want to google it , I was mad. My dad raised them when I was a kid and I've had them for pets, but not for a long time  since my last bunny IHop aka Hopper died of old age because I live in an apartment now.  Now goldfish , those I think are boring , and I don't really like birds for pets because they are too noisy.


----------



## Amo Bishop Roden (Apr 2, 2015)

monkeys piss me off


----------



## Sunny-D (Apr 3, 2015)

My mom had extreme arachnophobia when I was a kid.  So, even though I remember when I was really young, I didn't give any more thought to spiders than I did any other insect or animal, and didn't have any more problem picking up harmless spiders or daddy longlegs to check them out or something - eventually my mom's hysterics anytime there was a spider in the room sort of rubbed off on me.  Sort of bothers me, really - on one hand I can understand arachnophobia, some spiders can be dangerous and it's probably just instinct to be startled when you see something small and fast-moving.  But it's stupid to be afraid of or hate some animal just based on that, or just because they're harder to anthropomorphize.  Hell, anthropomorphizing other animals that are typically used as pets isn't always accurate anyways.  So at some point I started actively trying to get over that residual fear reaction from when I was a kid.  Probably one of the most effective, there's this series of videos from a guy trying to save the life of his pet tarantula that got stuck molting by surgically removing her old exoskeleton.

Long story short my unpopular opinion is I wanted to get over residual arachnophobia so I did and now I really like spiders.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2015)

I love spiders.  I usually leave them alone if one sets up a web in the corner.

Except brown recluses.  Those fucking things have to die.


----------



## Sunny-D (Apr 4, 2015)

I operate on a behavioral basis for spiders in my apartment. The ones that hang out in ceiling corners or windows, otherwise out of the way, they're cool, they can stay.  Ones that drop down on lines in the middle of the room get euthanized or relocated, because that can't end well for anyone, they don't know what they're going to land on and no one wants to walk into a faceful of spider.


----------



## tsumugi (Apr 4, 2015)

i am literally OBSESSED with hedgehogs. love em, want 10 of them and let their lil prickly bodies cuddle on me while i work. I LOVE HOW THEY CURL UP INTO TINY BALLS!! hedgies are precious and i will protect them. i want a hedgie so bad but i don't have the funds/room in my house rn, maybe once i move i'll be able to get one. for now i'm settling with hedgehog patterns and reblogging cute pics of them.

i love rodent-type animals a lot in general, though! rats are easily my favorite small pets, they're smart and adorable, and not to mention easy to clean and bond with. i love how they come in like every color or pattern possible! hairless dumbos are my faves! i''ve been raising rats since 2009 and it's super rewarding. they are adorable garbage disposals with tiny hand paws.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 4, 2015)

tsumugi said:


> i am literally OBSESSED with hedgehogs. love em, want 10 of them and let their lil prickly bodies cuddle on me while i work. I LOVE HOW THEY CURL UP INTO TINY BALLS!! hedgies are precious and i will protect them. i want a hedgie so bad but i don't have the funds/room in my house rn, maybe once i move i'll be able to get one. for now i'm settling with hedgehog patterns and reblogging cute pics of them.
> 
> i love rodent-type animals a lot in general, though! rats are easily my favorite small pets, they're smart and adorable, and not to mention easy to clean and bond with. i love how they come in like every color or pattern possible! hairless dumbos are my faves! i''ve been raising rats since 2009 and it's super rewarding. they are adorable garbage disposals with tiny hand paws.



Rats are pretty cute in their own way.

I remember my math teacher back in high school had two rats in the classroom. And we would occasionally let them out and place them on our shoulders. It was a pleasant experience.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> They steal the birdseed from my feeder every fucking day. There are shittons of trees with lovely acorns nearby, but the little fucks come and scare off my cardinals.
> Fuck you, squirrels.


Squirrels are a plague.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 5, 2015)

I saw this in my Facebook feed the other day and it gave me many feels. 



Spoiler: Here, have some feels too!


----------



## dabluearmedbandit (Apr 6, 2015)

But seriously, I like cats for what they are. But tiny dogs are so lame. If I wanted a frail little animal I couldn't wrestle with, I'll just get a cat. If you're getting a dog, get a _real _dog.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 11, 2015)

I used to have the belief a lot of people do that pit bulls are inherently dangerous animals who have a higher risk of causing harm to people, and I feel bad about that now. They're perfectly good dogs.


----------



## Jomadre (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah, it's because too many shitheels get pit bulls and ruin them.  Pisses me the fuck off.  If you're looking for dangerous dogs, think Chows, Poodles, and Dalmations.  Pit bulls are mad chill when they're raised right.

Kind of like small dogs.  Small dogs do have more energy than big dogs but they get a bad rap because, again, shitheels ruin them.  If your chihuahua does something, pretend it's a 150 pound rottweiler and react how you would to that. (snapping at people, heel nipping,  barking, Sitting on someone and barking and biting anyone that comes by, etc.).


----------



## Hat (Jun 12, 2015)

Domesticated pets, such as dogs and cats, and really small things, such as squirrels, exempted, most animals ought be considered good candidates for eating. I'd like to taste the meats of more exotic animals in my lifetime.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jun 12, 2015)

Crows get a bad rap, but I think they're really cool. They're intelligent, highly social, tool-using animals that hunt vermin and clean up roadkill.



Amo Bishop Roden said:


> monkeys piss me off



Monkeys are thieving assholes. More than once, they've just run right up to me, grabbed food out of my hands and then fucked off.

Also spiders are okay. They keep to themselves and kill other insects that I hate.

EDIT: Another one: octopuses are highly intelligent animals and I'm not sure I'm comfortable eating them.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 12, 2015)

Hat said:


> Domesticated pets, such as dogs and cats, and really small things, such as squirrels, exempted, most animals ought be considered good candidates for eating. I'd like to taste the meats of more exotic animals in my lifetime.


Dogs and cats are considered food animals in parts of China and Korea (technically for cats in Korea they use the meat as tonic). You can actually eat squirrel meat in some restaurants in the UK, I think. If you want to taste exotic animals, honestly the Guangdong province of China is your best one-stop shop. They really do eat everything and are well known for that.

I don't even think it's inherently wrong to eat "pet" animals like dogs and cats. I mean if I had a pet dog I certainly would not eat it, but otherwise I might do it. The thing is pigs are at least as smart as dogs and we eat them, so it's not really logically consistent to say you would not eat dogs on principle when you think about it.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 12, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> The thing is pigs are at least as smart as dogs and we eat them, so it's not really logically consistent to say you would not eat dogs on principle when you think about it.



Unless "cuteness" is somehow morally relevant to the value of an animal's suffering, eating a cat or a dog is no different morally than eating a pig.  Despite this, a lot of Americans will hypocritically express horror at other countries where they do, in fact, do just that.


----------



## Jomadre (Jun 12, 2015)

I've had squirrel before.  And bear.  Some of the benefits of living right near the West Virginia border is having friends that hunt and are willing to share game.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Jun 12, 2015)

I have never known a sane person who had an exotic bird for a pet. Or a person who cared how their house smelled.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 12, 2015)

It might simply be because I have a shitload of them and that they keep getting in the way. But I'm _really_ starting to hate house cats.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jun 12, 2015)

Pit bulls, Rots, German shepherds, etc. aren't pets, they're ordnance you have to feed.

I don't care "how they were raised", no animal comes into my house that weighs as much as I do, and has sharper teeth than me.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jun 12, 2015)

Spiders are beautiful and wonderful creatures and I would never hurt one


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Jun 13, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> I used to have the belief a lot of people do that pit bulls are inherently dangerous animals who have a higher risk of causing harm to people, and I feel bad about that now. They're perfectly good dogs.



Exactly.  The pitbulls unfortunate enough to be trained to fight are victims.  This is a breed that was known as "the nanny dog" for it's temperement around children (Helen Keller had one, for God's sake) and fierce devotion to it's owners, and a breed that was featured on countless war posters due to its tenacity.  It's a shame that a bunch of disgusting people have almost ruined its image.



Spoiler: My pitty





 
My pitbull is as loveable as they come and loyal too.


----------



## trip2themoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Cats are horrible smelly creatures and the homes of cat owners are smelly too.


----------



## John Titor (Jun 15, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Unless "cuteness" is somehow morally relevant to the value of an animal's suffering, eating a cat or a dog is no different morally than eating a pig.  Despite this, a lot of Americans will hypocritically express horror at other countries where they do, in fact, do just that.


Someone was arguing that "pet" animals are not food; I point out that pigs are intelligent and pet pigs are popular (George Clooney has one), therefore we should probably stop eating pork. Dickless coward blocked me.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 15, 2015)

Tardigrades are my favorite animal and dogs are stupid.


----------



## Funnybone (Jun 15, 2015)

I fucking love chickens. They are the sweetest birds in the world-- I can't eat them. Though I'm not against eating them, I am very against how they're treated at factory farms, and thinking about that shit makes me cry. Thank goodness nicer farms are becoming more popular!
I am completely autistic for birds. Even the most common birds. I look at every god damn bird and acknowledge it's existence even if it's the filthiest seagull eating garbage in a grocery store parking lot. I can go from super to depressed to stupidly happy just from seeing a bird do something.
I also love fish and I cannot eat them. Anything from the sea I can't eat. When I hear of squids and octopus being mistreated I cry like a baby for some reason (like when they froze a live giant squid for dissection). Something is wrong with me.
I eat lots of cow so I'm not really the best animal advocate.
Dogs can be nice creatures, but I can't stand it when some dog owners think that their dogs are incapable of doing wrong.
I have been so jaded by dogs because of their terrible owners letting them be obnoxious and violent.


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 15, 2015)

Horses aren't the classy and clean animals people think they are. Horses fucking suck. They shit everywhere, they're retarded, and they smell like a fat old man farted on a fatter old man.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jun 15, 2015)

Funnybone said:


> I am completely autistic for birds. Even the most common birds. I look at every god damn bird and acknowledge it's existence even if it's the filthiest seagull eating garbage in a grocery store parking lot. I can go from super to depressed to stupidly happy just from seeing a bird do something.



I'm the same way! I'm so obsessed with birds that I drive people crazy by talking about them all the time. It must have started when my family kept on buying parakeets when I was a kid. I now love feeding backyard birds. The fat, peaceful mourning doves (as my username suggests) are my favorite of these backyard birds.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 15, 2015)

I want to try every (edible, non endangered) animal on the planet at least once. A lot of people think I'm a monster for saying that. 

Dogs have smelly breath. They're very cute and I like the unconditional love that comes with them, but the breath. Also when they see another dog and go apeshit. I live with four of them (not mine) and I'm always like GUYS STOP GUYS PLEASE when they scratch at the door pretending that they need to go pee and then bark at the neighbor dogs. 
I've had "exotic" pets (rats, Colombian boas, those lizards that look kind of like horny toads that I'm COMPLETELY drawing a blank on right now for some reason, lots of bunnies) but never dogs. I rescued a cat three years ago but he was only with me for a year before he passed away from an underlying liver condition (seriously broke my heart so badly, I haven't been able to get another pet since, that cat ruled). I have a weird view towards "normal pets because of this I guess. Whenever people are like LOOK AT MY DOG OH ARENT DOGS THE GREATEST I'm like...sure? And I feel like I completely miss the point. 

I also I love farm animals like goats and pigs. AND I LOVE CANADIAN GEESE OMG THE LITTLE BABBIES ARE SO ADORABLE AND FLUFFY AND THEIR LITTLE NOISES ARE SO CUTE OH MY FUCKING GOD.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 15, 2015)

Although I love dogs, especially small ones, I don't like chihuahuas that much. They're kinda rodenty.


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 16, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> Although I love dogs, especially small ones, I don't like chihuahuas that much. They're kinda rodenty.


I hate Chihuahuas. They look like a mutated rat. 
They're like that skinny kid in school who talked big shit. They yell and scream at everyone saying "You wanna fight?!".
And then the second they get in a fight, they go run and cry to parents.
Chihuahuas are the same thing as the douche that ran to his parents every time he lost a fight.


----------



## John Titor (Jun 16, 2015)

FramerGirl420 said:


> How rude! Ask anyone who is a chat regular and you'll find out very quickly that bradypus (3-toed) sloths are my favourite critter ever! Not just because they're cute though, I just love everything about them. I can't really explain my attraction to them honestly.
> But seriously, I've had a ton of folks say they dislike sloths for a variety of reasons so I guess that's another unpopular opinion I have I guess, haha.
> 
> Also, I completely agree with your opinion of small dogs. It's just silly. Just because it's a tiny little thing doesn't mean it should get away with bad behavior and it's silly for anyone to think that way.


Do you spend 18+ hours in bed? If so, you may be a slothkin.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jun 16, 2015)

_Bambi_ was a sad movie, but I can't get sentimental about deer.  They're all over the freaking place here, they're diseased (hello, Lyme disease anyone?), you're constantly having to worry about hitting them with your car (which can be extremely dangerous -- fatal accidents?)  I have a lot of hunters in my family and as they say, deer aren't cute.  They're dinner.  

And dogs are cool, but they're stinky.  Even my own dogs were.  I'm a cat person.  Plus you don't have to house train them -- it's like, instinct.  


And I'm totally phobic of snakes.  Spiders -- meh, I'll stomp 'em, no big deal.  Snakes?  I can't even look at pictures.  My cousin used to chase me with issues of _National Geographic_ when we were kids.  (Note:  I don't want people to kill or torture snakes, unless it's necessary.  But keep them AWAY from me!)


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jun 16, 2015)

I think cats are shitheads.


----------



## Funnybone (Jun 16, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> I'm the same way! I'm so obsessed with birds that I drive people crazy by talking about them all the time. It must have started when my family kept on buying parakeets when I was a kid. I now love feeding backyard birds. The fat, peaceful mourning doves (as my username suggests) are my favorite of these backyard birds.


Another one with birdtism! Wow, our origins are pretty similar- my family also bought a ton of parakeets and I got hooked. Also I had some ducks.
I love feeding birdies too! Going to the beach with a bag of bread and feeding seagulls is my fav, because the seagulls chase you around and it's hilarious. 
The fatter the bird, the more I love 'em!


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jun 16, 2015)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> I think cats are shitheads.



I have four cats.  I love my cats, and I'm a total cat person.  However, I totally agree with this.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a sort of love/hate relationship with sharks. I'd be terrified if I ever saw one up close and personal, but I also think they're cool.


----------



## Red (Jun 17, 2015)

Bronchitis that Lingers said:


> Dogs have smelly breath.


Not if they're taken care of right. My dog's on a raw diet and I brush her teeth weekly, as should be done, and her breath is hardly noticeable. Dog stink is generally a sign of a poor diet. I work with dogs, and let me tell you: most dog owners shouldn't own dogs. Dogs should be kept on leashes. For fucks sake, just cause your dog is fine with dogs doesn't mean mine is. My girl is extremely nervous around other dogs but all the time at the park I have shitheads letting their dogs right up to. mine despite my shortened leash. Most of the time when I ask them to leash or pull back their dogs they say "oh, they're friendly." Cool, don't get mad when mine freaks out. Also I judge anyone that feeds their dog Purina/science diet/Iams/royal canin/et al. Horribly. Every time someone brings their dog into work and asks if I can sell them one if those the poor thing looks extremely unhealthy. And if you don't walk your dogs I hate you. Also, if you keep your reptiles on sand I'm going to punch you. Or keep your fish on gravel.

God, this post is turning into a huge ramble but I hate most fish people. Overstocked tanks, shitty filters, gravel, no knowledge of the nitrogen cycle. Also anyone who keeps goldfish in anything less than 40-50 gallons.

I hate fancy goldfish. And pugs. And blood parrots. They need to stop being bred.

The general public should not be allowed to. keep parrots or pit bulls.


----------



## ASoulMan (Jun 17, 2015)

Geese are beautiful but I avoid them like the plague whenever I go out running.

And small dogs aren't all that bad.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 17, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> It must have started when my family kept on buying parakeets when I was a kid.


I too owned a parakeet as a kid. I sometimes miss him and how he'd play in my hair. While I like birds and wouldn't mind owning another jenday conure, but I love cats a bit more.


----------



## Red (Jun 17, 2015)

ASoulMan said:


> And small dogs aren't all that bad


99% of the time it's just a lack of training. Sometimes people are less intimidated by a small dog's bad behavior than a large dog's. If a large dog snaps then people are quick to correct it, but with a small dog it's not seen as a very big threat and it isn't as often corrected. They really do require as much training as a large dog.


----------



## Overcast (Jun 17, 2015)

As much as I love dogs, I can't really disagree with you the idea that other places that eat them isn't that different from people in my country eating pigs or cows. It just makes sense to me.

I personally won't eat a dog or a cat, but I won't claim the moral high ground over people who do.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jun 17, 2015)

scorptatious said:


> As much as I love dogs, I can't really disagree with you the idea that other places that eat them isn't that different from people in my country eating pigs or cows. It just makes sense to me.
> 
> I personally won't eat a dog or a cat, but I won't claim the moral high ground over people who do.


It's to do with what the animals eat. Eating animals that are primarily carnivorous is generally a bad idea. Fat-soluble toxins accumulate up the food chain. If a rabbit eats x-amount of a toxin you'll ingest that amount if you eat the rabbit. Assume a dog eats 10 rabbits. If you then eat the dog you get more of the toxin than if you ate the rabbit.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 17, 2015)

Red said:


> Not if they're taken care of right. My dog's on a raw diet and I brush her teeth weekly, as should be done, and her breath is hardly noticeable. Dog stink is generally a sign of a poor diet. I work with dogs, and let me tell you: most dog owners shouldn't own dogs. Dogs should be kept on leashes. For fucks sake, just cause your dog is fine with dogs doesn't mean mine is. My girl is extremely nervous around other dogs but all the time at the park I have shitheads letting their dogs right up to. mine despite my shortened leash. Most of the time when I ask them to leash or pull back their dogs they say "oh, they're friendly." Cool, don't get mad when mine freaks out. Also I judge anyone that feeds their dog Purina/science diet/Iams/royal canin/et al. Horribly. Every time someone brings their dog into work and asks if I can sell them one if those the poor thing looks extremely unhealthy. And if you don't walk your dogs I hate you. Also, if you keep your reptiles on sand I'm going to punch you. Or keep your fish on gravel.
> 
> God, this post is turning into a huge ramble but I hate most fish people. Overstocked tanks, shitty filters, gravel, no knowledge of the nitrogen cycle. Also anyone who keeps goldfish in anything less than 40-50 gallons.
> 
> ...


The dogs in the house I live in are all poorly trained, piss on the floor and poop on the carpet, bark at everything that moves, etc. it doesn't suprise me that they have smelly breath because their owners don't take care of them. They eat these sticks ("dentasticks"?) that are supposed to help their breath, but I've never seen them have their teeth brushed. I've never owned a dog so I thought all of them acted like this, giving me a negative opinion of most of them, which isn't fair on my part.


----------



## Red (Jun 17, 2015)

Bronchitis that Lingers said:


> The dogs in the house I live in are all poorly trained, piss on the floor and poop on the carpet, bark at everything that moves, etc. it doesn't suprise me that they have smelly breath because their owners don't take care of them. They eat these sticks ("dentasticks"?) that are supposed to help their breath, but I've never seen them have their teeth brushed. I've never owned a dog so I thought all of them acted like this, giving me a negative opinion of most of them, which isn't fair on my part.


Oh yikes. Yeah, those dogs sound like they're not taken care of at all. I don't blame you at all for not liking dogs if these are the kind you have to live with. Dentasticks do little if anything for a dog's dental health overall. They're ok as maintenence but they can't ever replace brushing. 
A dog's breath can indicate poor diet as well. Foods that are high in fillers generally create a lot of gas in the dog's system and you can often smell it in their breath and body. Especially their farts. Terrible. 

Those dogs sound awful. I'd rather have a shitty cat than a shitty dog any day because a shitty cat will ignore you most of the time where shitty dogs are a constant burden. And shitty dogs mean a shitty owner a huge portion of the time. 

Sorry you have to deal with that, man. I'd probably want to punt those things too.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 17, 2015)

Red said:


> Oh yikes. Yeah, those dogs sound like they're not taken care of at all. I don't blame you at all for not liking dogs if these are the kind you have to live with. Dentasticks do little if anything for a dog's dental health overall. They're ok as maintenence but they can't ever replace brushing.
> A dog's breath can indicate poor diet as well. Foods that are high in fillers generally create a lot of gas in the dog's system and you can often smell it in their breath and body. Especially their farts. Terrible.
> 
> Those dogs sound awful. I'd rather have a shitty cat than a shitty dog any day because a shitty cat will ignore you most of the time where shitty dogs are a constant burden. And shitty dogs mean a shitty owner a huge portion of the time.
> ...


The one has _atrocious_ gas that clears out the room. They have kibbles (I don't know what brand because I try not to pay attention to these things) and eat chicken, but mainly the chicken. I don't know if that's good or bad or what, but the gas indicates that it's probably not good.


----------



## trip2themoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Dogs and cats are considered food animals in parts of China and Korea (technically for cats in Korea they use the meat as tonic). You can actually eat squirrel meat in some restaurants in the UK, I think. If you want to taste exotic animals, honestly the Guangdong province of China is your best one-stop shop. They really do eat everything and are well known for that.
> 
> I don't even think it's inherently wrong to eat "pet" animals like dogs and cats. I mean if I had a pet dog I certainly would not eat it, but otherwise I might do it. The thing is pigs are at least as smart as dogs and we eat them, so it's not really logically consistent to say you would not eat dogs on principle when you think about it.




I don't mind people in other countries using what we'd call pets as food as long as they've not been tortured by people like those sick fucks at the Yulin festival.


----------



## Funnybone (Jun 17, 2015)

Red said:


> Not if they're taken care of right. My dog's on a raw diet and I brush her teeth weekly, as should be done, and her breath is hardly noticeable. Dog stink is generally a sign of a poor diet. I work with dogs, and let me tell you: most dog owners shouldn't own dogs. Dogs should be kept on leashes. For fucks sake, just cause your dog is fine with dogs doesn't mean mine is. My girl is extremely nervous around other dogs but all the time at the park I have shitheads letting their dogs right up to. mine despite my shortened leash. Most of the time when I ask them to leash or pull back their dogs they say "oh, they're friendly." Cool, don't get mad when mine freaks out. Also I judge anyone that feeds their dog Purina/science diet/Iams/royal canin/et al. Horribly. Every time someone brings their dog into work and asks if I can sell them one if those the poor thing looks extremely unhealthy. And if you don't walk your dogs I hate you. Also, if you keep your reptiles on sand I'm going to punch you. Or keep your fish on gravel.
> 
> God, this post is turning into a huge ramble but I hate most fish people. Overstocked tanks, shitty filters, gravel, no knowledge of the nitrogen cycle. Also anyone who keeps goldfish in anything less than 40-50 gallons.
> 
> ...


I love you
can you please be every dog owner ever
please most dog owners are fucking awful
this entire post is amazing


----------



## Bluebersaur (Jun 17, 2015)

I actually find Hyenas, particularly the Maned Hyena, to be absolutely awesome animals. I know they get a really bad image, specifically the Spotted Hyena, because of how they tend to eat prey alive and have been known to gut them while they're still breathing, but that's kinda just nature and people who boohoo for the prey are just to sensitive imo



Spoiler



In college we actually had to make an advertisement for the local zoo; I revolved mine around hyenas, and 99% of my classmates hated it simply for the fact it had hyenas on it. Least to say I was dubbed the oddball with a very unpopular opinion on the species.


----------



## Oglooger (Jun 18, 2015)

Artemia Salinas (Sea monkeys) are cute and cool to look at.
you don't even have to be stoned to look at them for hours.
Chihuahuas should be breed as food stock like the Aztecs intended. I heard they taste good.


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 18, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> Chihuahuas should be breed as food stock like the Aztecs intended. I heard they taste good.


It seems really inefficient to eat them. They're too small and frail, no meat.


----------



## Oglooger (Jun 18, 2015)

Jumpin Jenkins said:


> It seems really inefficient to eat them. They're too small and frail, no meat.


you get them fat and use them for small snacks.
Chihuahuas used to be a bit bigger back then.
I'd still want to eat one.


----------



## Overcast (Jun 18, 2015)

Bluebersaur said:


> I actually find Hyenas, particularly the Maned Hyena, to be absolutely awesome animals. I know they get a really bad image, specifically the Spotted Hyena, because of how they tend to eat prey alive and have been known to gut them while they're still breathing, but that's kinda just nature and people who boohoo for the prey are just to sensitive imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much every animal I feel is kinda cool in it's own way. I feel it's kinda sad to see people write off certain animals (unless they are scared of them, which is understandable).

The fact that the spotted hyena eats its prey alive is kinda disturbing. But it kinda intrigues me as most animals I read about kill their prey before they eat. It just shows how vast the animal kingdom is and it also shows that in some ways, humans aren't that different from them.


----------



## Bluebersaur (Jun 18, 2015)

scorptatious said:


> Pretty much every animal I feel is kinda cool in it's own way. I feel it's kinda sad to see people write off certain animals (unless they are scared of them, which is understandable).
> 
> The fact that the spotted hyena eats its prey alive is kinda disturbing. But it kinda intrigues me as most animals I read about kill their prey before they eat. It just shows how vast the animal kingdom is and it also shows that in some ways, humans aren't that different from them.



Many animals do at least try to kill their prey before eating it as it means less of a struggle. Another animal of Africa that I happen to really like, Painted Wild Dogs, are another species that tear into prey without killing them first. I'm sure there are others that I can't pull off the top of my head at the moment.

I think humans prefer predators who kill prey first because we can feel sympathy/empathy for others, be they humans or not, and the majority of humans wouldn't eat something while it's still breathing. That's probably the reason why any predators who don't take the time to kill prey before eating it are viewed as barbaric or evil and anybody who likes them is seen as weird.


----------



## DNJACK (Jun 18, 2015)

If it was more conveniant for us to eat it alive, our view would change. Oysters are often eaten alive because it is needed for their conservation. No one I know felt bad about it. Of course, our view is that they can't feel.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 18, 2015)

Bluebersaur said:


> I think humans prefer predators who kill prey first because we can feel sympathy/empathy for others, be they humans or not, and the majority of humans wouldn't eat something while it's still breathing. That's probably the reason why any predators who don't take the time to kill prey before eating it are viewed as barbaric or evil and anybody who likes them is seen as weird.



People love cats, though, and cats torture prey to death just for fun.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jun 18, 2015)

Bluebersaur said:


> I think humans prefer predators who kill prey first because we can feel sympathy/empathy for others,



A bit off-topic, but a lot of folks like _Odori ebi_. Literal translation from the native Japanese?

"Dancing shrimp" 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odori_ebi


----------



## Oglooger (Jun 18, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> A bit off-topic, but a lot of folks like _Odori ebi_. Literal translation from the native Japanese?
> 
> "Dancing shrimp"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odori_ebi



Well Asians are exceptional individuals so they get a pass.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jun 18, 2015)

fuck penguins


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 18, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> People love cats, though, and cats torture prey to death just for fun.


So do dolphins. They also like to rape things.

Dolphins are assholes, this is why I want some tuna-free canned dolphin.

Edit: I'm sure the Japanese already have that.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 18, 2015)

Coldgrip said:


> So do dolphins. They also like to rape things.
> 
> Dolphins are assholes, this is why I want some tuna-free canned dolphin.
> 
> Edit: I'm sure the Japanese already have that.








But seriously, never saw the appeal in dolphins.


----------



## Oglooger (Jun 18, 2015)

Bronchitis that Lingers said:


> But seriously, never saw the appeal in dolphins.



muh majestic creatures of the sea.
also flipper.

I was into platypuses before it was cool.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jun 19, 2015)

I hate wild cottontails with a seething passion, and if I had the option, I'd be eating them right now, as rabbit is delicious when in a potpie.


----------



## RV 229 (Jun 19, 2015)

100 Whole Bepis said:


> The way betta fish are treated most of the time makes me very sad. I wish this misconception that they can live in any size container would die. I had one a while back that was very happy in his 2-gallon tank.



Hate to be nit-pickey since you're on the right track, but a 2-gallon tank is still too small. Bettas are tropical fish and need heated tanks, and you need the tank to be at least five gallons to be heated safely.


----------



## Lucky Wildcard (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm a dog person, but I'm starting to find cats more fascinating lately.  I do want to own one of each at some point.

Nutty as it is, I think it would be cool to have a pet cougar.  That being said, realistically this would be impossible for me, and the risks and sacrifices make it not worth it.  I felt somewhat intrigued by this after watching a clip for Amazing Animal Videos years ago on Animal Planet where this one guy kept a pet mountain lion and raised it to be social around him and his family (It will revert to its predatory instincts if a stranger appears, though).

Here's a video below by someone who's well trained.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 19, 2015)

Dogs seem to have this uncanny ability to know when I have a migraine and start to bark loudly when I walk in the room.


----------



## Bluebersaur (Jun 19, 2015)

Anathe said:


> I hate wild cottontails with a seething passion, and if I had the option, I'd be eating them right now, as rabbit is delicious when in a potpie.



Honestly I use to love wild rabbits/hares but ever since I moved into an apartment 8-ish years ago and the suckers have been eating up my plants I've been wanting to blast their little brains out. 

They can be cute but ugh are they destructive little pests.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jun 19, 2015)

Bluebersaur said:


> Honestly I use to love wild rabbits/hares but ever since I moved into an apartment 8-ish years ago and the suckers have been eating up my plants I've been wanting to blast their little brains out.
> 
> They can be cute but ugh are they destructive little pests.


There are at least 2 eating my strawberry plants. I just redid my trap, to hopefully better hide it. Stewart found the back, but was too stupid to go into it...


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 20, 2015)

The octopus is the coolest animal ever. Smart as shit, looks like something out of Deadspace, and so awkward that they're adorable.
They can literally open jars to get food.
While on a boat, an octopus straight up walked out of its tank and walked back into the sea.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jun 21, 2015)

Being someone who grew up around cats, I've always preferred them to dogs, and hate the stereotype that all cats are female and that they're for women. I find dogs to be too friendly, and too invasive of my personal space. Cats are cooler about it. They're also quieter and easier to take care of. My friends used to call me weird for having a cat instead of a dog.

Also, I don't like pandas and see no reason for them to exist besides people considering them "cute." They don't even breed on their own. If it was a type of bug, then nobody would care.

EDIT: Noticed a typo almost exactly three hours later.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 21, 2015)

darwin2288 said:


> Being someone who grew up around cats, I've always preferred them to dogs, and hate the stereotype that all cats are female and that they're for women. I find dogs to be too friendly, and too invasive of my personal space. Cats are cooler about it. They're also quieter and easier to take care of. My friends used to call me weird for having a cat instead of a dog.


Not all dogs are overly friendly either, though. Take the chow, for example. It's only affectionate towards its owner and will prefer to keep its distance around other people.

The funny thing about me is that I always felt I act more like a cat person, but I really don't like them.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jun 21, 2015)

R.A.E.L. said:


> Not all dogs are overly friendly either, though. Take the chow, for example. It's only affectionate towards its owner.
> 
> The funny thing about me is that I always felt I act more like a cat person, but I don't like them in the slightest.


Oh, like, every dog I've ever encountered has been overly friendly. They always try to jump on me and stuff, and basically invade my personal space. I get that they're just being friendly, but it doesn't make it any less annoying.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 21, 2015)

darwin2288 said:


> Oh, like, every dog I've ever encountered has been overly friendly. They always try to jump on me and stuff, and basically invade my personal space. I get that they're just being friendly, but it doesn't make it any less annoying.


There's another stereotype for you. Like I said, it partially depends on the breed and how said dog was raised. Many are very friendly by nature, but they can't exactly help it. It just really peeves me when people claim that all dogs are loud, smelly, obnoxious creatures when that's  not true at all. Personal exposure plays a big part in forming someone's opinions on animals, I've noticed.


----------



## Red (Jun 21, 2015)

Cyan said:


> Hate to be nit-pickey since you're on the right track, but a 2-gallon tank is still too small. Bettas are tropical fish and need heated tanks, and you need the tank to be at least five gallons to be heated safely.


Amen. My halfmoon plakat is in a 10 gallon and I honestly wouldn't go any smaller. One has to remember this is the space in which the animal is going to spend their entire lives. On a related note, I hate longfin bettas. They just look sad to me, and bettas are supposed to be agile predators... Plakats 4 lyf. 

In general a lot of fishkeepers piss me off. I have a friend who works in the fish department at a Petsmart and the stories she tells me make my blood boil. Once she had a customer who complained of constantly dirty water and it turns out he had _two Oscars in a five gallon aquarium._ *TWO. OSCARS.* Do you know how much two Oscars need? Bare minimum, 70 gallons. And don't get me started on the people who have no fucking idea what the nitrogen cycle is. 

I mentioned I hate gravel, but since we're on the subject of fishkeeping I'll go into detail. The only reason gravel was ever used was for undergravel filters, which were the first real method of biological filtration. Since they've been replaced, gravel has no use. Aside from it looking like clown vomit, it traps waste and food and carries a huge risk of impaction if a fish were to sift at the bottom as many of them do. Personally I like bare bottom aquariums, but if anything is a bottom dweller I just go with sand.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 21, 2015)

I grew up around both cats and dogs and I prefer dogs. I don't really like cats much anymore.


----------



## RV 229 (Jun 21, 2015)

Red said:


> Amen. My halfmoon plakat is in a 10 gallon and I honestly wouldn't go any smaller. One has to remember this is the space in which the animal is going to spend their entire lives. On a related note, I hate longfin bettas. They just look sad to me, and bettas are supposed to be agile predators... Plakats 4 lyf.
> 
> In general a lot of fishkeepers piss me off. I have a friend who works in the fish department at a Petsmart and the stories she tells me make my blood boil. Once she had a customer who complained of constantly dirty water and it turns out he had _two Oscars in a five gallon aquarium._ *TWO. OSCARS.* Do you know how much two Oscars need? Bare minimum, 70 gallons. And don't get me started on the people who have no fucking idea what the nitrogen cycle is.
> 
> I mentioned I hate gravel, but since we're on the subject of fishkeeping I'll go into detail. The only reason gravel was ever used was for undergravel filters, which were the first real method of biological filtration. Since they've been replaced, gravel has no use. Aside from it looking like clown vomit, it traps waste and food and carries a huge risk of impaction if a fish were to sift at the bottom as many of them do. Personally I like bare bottom aquariums, but if anything is a bottom dweller I just go with sand.



I don't like bare bottom aquariums because you can't grow plants off of plastic or glass. Sand or aquarium soil is the way to go, IMO. Also I like the long-tailed betta fish. 
I know they're supposed to be agile hunters in the wild, but captive bettas don't have to hunt. When properly kept as pets they live cushy lives in their tank palaces and don't have to worry about anything besides patrolling and blowing bubble nests. They won't really be hindered by their pretty tails with a life like that. 

(Damn you, you're making me want to get into aquarium keeping again.)


----------



## Red (Jun 21, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I don't like bare bottom aquariums because you can't grow plants off of plastic or glass. Sand or aquarium soil is the way to go, IMO. Also I like the long-tailed betta fish.
> I know they're supposed to be agile hunters in the wild, but captive bettas don't have to hunt. When properly kept as pets they live cushy lives in their tank palaces and don't have to worry about anything besides patrolling and blowing bubble nests. They won't really be hindered by their pretty tails with a life like that.
> 
> (Damn you, you're making me want to get into aquarium keeping again.)


I usually just grow anubias, which don't need any substrate. I just prefer the bare bottoms. 
I personally like my fish, and animals in general, to be as natural and functional as possible. Longfin bettas are pretty but in my opinion an agile and perfectly evolved hunter is beautiful. I really want a blackwater cichlid tank, but I really don't have the space for anything of that size right now. :_(


----------



## Positron (Jun 23, 2015)

Swans are nasty, violent bastards.


----------



## ASoulMan (Jun 23, 2015)

I prefer dogs over cats. Most of the cats I've come across seem to be very private and like to hang out in the background whereas dogs are more likely to love on you (or bark at you). I guess I'm just great with dogs.

And I always vacate the room if I see a wasp, bee, or hornet flying around. Hell, I always try to stay as far away from them as possible. I'm lucky enough to have never been stung in my life (or at least don't remember it).

Sharks are awesome creatures, but they're the reason why I rarely venture out beyond the shallow areas of the shoreline even though some are able to swim in shallow waters.


----------



## Naamaleipuri (Jun 24, 2015)

I have a weird hatred for monkeys and other primates. They look somewhat human, but are most of their features are just... off. They either look extremely punchable or utterly terrifying and the sounds they make are so goddamn annoying. Hated them ever since I was a kid.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 24, 2015)

darwin2288 said:


> Also, I don't like pandas and see no reason for them to exist besides people considering them "cute." They don't even breed on their own. If it was a type of bug, then nobody would care.



I feel this way about endangered species in general, with some exceptions. For example I think it's well worth preserving wild tigers because they're superb predators and it's entirely our fault that they're endangered in the first place.

Cheetahs, on the other hand, should be allowed to pass quietly into extinction - or whatever fate awaits them. They suffered a genetic bottleneck thousands of years ago that caused most wild cheetahs to be related to each other. They're also highly specialized, which makes them naturally vulnerable to extinction, and easily out competed by lions. If humans never came into the picture cheetahs would be going extinct anyway. I fuckin' love cheetahs but I don't think the species can or should be saved in the long run.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jun 24, 2015)

CuriousBystander said:


> I feel this way about endangered species in general, with some exceptions. For example I think it's well worth preserving wild tigers because they're superb predators and it's entirely our fault that they're endangered in the first place.
> 
> Cheetahs, on the other hand, should be allowed to pass quietly into extinction - or whatever fate awaits them. They suffered a genetic bottleneck thousands of years ago that caused most wild cheetahs to be related to each other. They're also highly specialized, which makes them naturally vulnerable to extinction, and easily out competed by lions. If humans never came into the picture cheetahs would be going extinct anyway. I fuckin' love cheetahs but I don't think the species can or should be saved in the long run.


The thing is, humans interfere with natural selection. Pandas, for example, should have gone extinct ages ago. The only reason they haven't is because of human influence. If a species doesn't breed with one another without heavy influence from another species, then that species shouldn't exist. Pandas have no practical use in nature. They eat bamboo. Letting the panda go extinct won't upset any balances.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 24, 2015)

darwin2288 said:


> The thing is, humans interfere with natural selection. Pandas, for example, should have gone extinct ages ago. The only reason they haven't is because of human influence. If a species doesn't breed with one another without heavy influence from another species, then that species shouldn't exist. Pandas have no practical use in nature. They eat bamboo. Letting the panda go extinct won't upset any balances.



Come to think of it humans are to bees as pandas are to flowers. Flowers cannot reproduce without the interference of another species, bees, but flowers serve a practical purpose.

Perhaps one day pandas will evolve the ability to shit gold solely to perpetuate their symbiotic relationship with humans. Until that day, fuck 'em.

EDIT: Wait a minute... people spend money to see pandas in zoos. _It has already begun. _One day, far in the future, Earth's economy will be based entirely off of pandas and panda merchandise, and creationists will argue that pandas were specially created by god because the economy could not have formed without them.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 25, 2015)

Goats terrify me. I think it's because when I was little, I would go to petting zoos, you usually had the option to feed the goats. I would do so, and once the goats sensed that you had food, they would follow you nonstop. I was also a pretty small kid, so the goats would usually go up to my chest. So it's pretty fucking scary to have a creature almost as big as you constantly chase after you and invade your personal space because they want snacks.

Also I had a fear that when the goats would eat out of the palm of my hand, they would bite me. Man, having anxiety as a kid sucked.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Jul 22, 2015)

I like tapirs. They're chronically ignored in media.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jul 23, 2015)

Drawets Rednaxela said:


> I like tapirs. They're chronically ignored in media.


But when they grow up they don't have the stripities


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 23, 2015)

CuriousBystander said:


> Come to think of it humans are to bees as pandas are to flowers. Flowers cannot reproduce without the interference of another species, bees, but flowers serve a practical purpose.
> 
> Perhaps one day pandas will evolve the ability to shit gold solely to perpetuate their symbiotic relationship with humans. Until that day, fuck 'em.
> 
> EDIT: Wait a minute... people spend money to see pandas in zoos. _It has already begun. _One day, far in the future, Earth's economy will be based entirely off of pandas and panda merchandise, and creationists will argue that pandas were specially created by god because the economy could not have formed without them.


And this is why I'm so disappointed that Panda Express doesn't serve actual panda.



Drawets Rednaxela said:


> I like tapirs. They're chronically ignored in media.


I concur. They are adorably delicious.


----------



## kookerpie (Jul 25, 2015)

I love ducks, even the ugly red faced muscovies. I also think that all pitbulls should be sterilized.


----------



## Android raptor (Aug 17, 2015)

Wolves are overrated and don't deserve nearly the conservation effort they get (especially since they've never been endangered on a global level), the way snakes, especially venomous snakes are treated even on a legal level is horrific, millipedes are pure beings of hope and light, aaaaand cockroaches are a fascinating, diverse group of insects that deserves far more respect.


----------



## Cuddlefish (Aug 17, 2015)

I am horrified by fish. Specifically their creepy unblinking eyes and mouths that just kind of hang open. For some reason, dead fish freak me out more than live ones.

Except for sharks and cephalopods. 

Speaking of sharks, I hate that they're so reviled, and yet dolphins are so loved. Sharks don't do anything except eat meat and look goofy. Dolphins will rape and kill other porpoises just for pleasure. Dolphins are the Ted Bundys of the sea.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 19, 2015)

Cuddlefish said:


> I am horrified by fish. Specifically their creepy unblinking eyes and mouths that just kind of hang open. For some reason, dead fish freak me out more than live ones.
> 
> Except for sharks and cephalopods.
> 
> Speaking of sharks, I hate that they're so reviled, and yet dolphins are so loved. Sharks don't do anything except eat meat and look goofy. Dolphins will rape and kill other porpoises just for pleasure. Dolphins are the Ted Bundys of the sea.


Sharks are one of my favorite animals. I even have a short story I did in around grade 4 or 5 about a leopard shark and his birthday party. 

Saying that, I get irritated when people don't understand small animals and say that they do not deserve the same admiration, respect or medical care as cats and dogs. The best pet I ever had was a degu, and if they weren't illegal here anymore, I'd have a room full of them.

Degu are kind of like having the loyalty of a dog, but with the smarts of a cat.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 19, 2015)

it is perfectly ok to kill off fire ants in Texas. RIFAs are not native to the US but rather invasive species from Brazil.
there is nothing wrong with killing them with boiling water. they can't percive that much pain anyway.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> it is perfectly ok to kill off fire ants in Texas. RIFAs are not native to the US but rather invasive species from Brazil.
> there is nothing wrong with killing them with boiling water. they can't percive that much pain anyway.
> View attachment 43607



One of the best ads of all time.  About fire ants.


----------



## TowinKarz (Aug 20, 2015)

The pesticide industry is one of the last places where that unbridled 50's-style optimism in chemistry making things better for people not only still alive, but justified.  And I love it. 

I mean, where else can you buy something that advertises on the box "NOW KILLS FASTER!" 

And I too am disgusted by the lengths some people will go to to kill snakes, even worse when I get a biblical "justification" for stabbing a harmless black snake found on a hiking train that wasn't even YOUR property you jackass.... Me? Bitter? Perhaps.


----------



## Jomadre (Aug 21, 2015)

If someone tries to claim biblical reasons for killing snakes I tend to lose my temper.  It really makes me angry...


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 21, 2015)

Jomadre said:


> If someone tries to claim biblical reasons for killing snakes I tend to lose my temper.  It really makes me angry...


That's fucking retarded. Do they think snakes are gonna convince their wife to do something to get kicked off earth?
Also if God didn't like snakes why are there so many snakes and why are they so successful


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Aug 21, 2015)

Spiders are alright, in my book.  They eat flies, the awful little harbingers of plague that they are.  

I've never seen a spider lower itself from the ceiling and onto my food.


----------



## Android raptor (Aug 21, 2015)

My issue with the pest control industry isn't so much killing invasive animals like fire ants as it is what the chemicals could do to other species. Last I heard there was evidence willy nilly use of outdoor pesticides was behind coloney collapse disorder in honeybees, for example. 

Plus as a roach sperg, I'm not too fond of the fact that they make it so a vast majority of scientific research on roaches is of the tiny fraction that are pest species.

Sure it'd be nice to spray for mosquitoes since they're awful where I live, but if I had to choose between getting eaten alive by them or potentially dicking over lord only knows how many species I'll gladly take the bug bites.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Aug 21, 2015)

Why do people always suggest that dogs don't hold grudges? 

Obviously, they haven't seen my dog. My OCD riddled dog had his crate fixed by me. He didn't look at me for days...

I think dogs have the ability to be lolcows..


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 21, 2015)

I grow a lot of my own vegetables because I think the satisfaction of effort (psychologically) makes them taste better. I also shoot rabbits, pigeons, partridges, ducks and deer which I then eat for the same reason. I believe more people should do this as it gives people a far greater appreciation of where their veg and meat comes from.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 21, 2015)

I love bugs, especially the weird ones like spiders. I own a tarantula and she is a delight, I never pick her up or hold her (only when people ask to see her) but I enjoy having her around. She's a really good girl, she's never gotten aggressive with me but I understand she has the potential to flip the fuck out and bite me out of no where so I treat her with respect.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Aug 23, 2015)

Most people I know dislike slugs and will often step on them.  However, since I saw a very pretty tan-brown slug with bright orange mantle edges, I've grown to appreciate the slimy little buggers.  That sucker was CUTE!  And the best place for them is near the compost bin, because there are holes big enough for slugs to get through to eat compost, and that's just fine.  Even the green and black ones are kinda adorbs.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Aug 23, 2015)

Fish are overrated.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Aug 23, 2015)

Jomadre said:


> If someone tries to claim biblical reasons for killing snakes I tend to lose my temper.  It really makes me angry...


It's also incredibly ignorant.  The Bible nowhere commands the mass killing of snakes.  "You shall crush his head" isn't even referring to snakes at all, but Satan.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 23, 2015)

You know unicorns were in the bible, Adam and Eve had a unicorn sent with them to earth.
You guys see any unicorns running around, I got a couple in my backyard they keep eating my tomatoes.

Anyway protip: try not to take the bible super literally, it was written by men inspired by God and not God himself.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Aug 23, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> You know unicorns were in the bible, Adam and Eve had a unicorn sent with them to earth.
> You guys see any unicorns running around, I got a couple in my backyard they keep eating my tomatoes.
> 
> Anyway protip: try not to take the bible super literally, it was written by men inspired by God and not God himself.


well, that and the Unicorns the Bible is talking about, aren't the Unicorns most people are thinking of.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 23, 2015)

Koby_Fish said:


> well, that and the Unicorns the Bible is talking about, aren't the Unicorns most people are thinking of.


Yup, some people think they're talking about a rhino or another animal with one horn. There are no magical horseies in the bible I am sorry children. A monster called the Leviathan was in it though so that's pretty sick


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't care if they are drab-colored and found everywhere enough to have a "dove season" when people shoot mass quantities of them. I find mourning doves adorable, and they are my favorite birds to feed. I don't see many of those brightly colored songbirds (that every other bird person loves so much) at my bird feeders anyway.

This explains my username.


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 1, 2015)

I love spiders.  I've never been afraid of them, and I really appreciate what they do for nature, getting rid of all the pests and stuff.  They're actually pretty cute to me.


----------



## Abethedemon (Oct 1, 2015)

I want to eat every animal in the world.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Oct 1, 2015)

Dolphins are cunts.


----------



## TowinKarz (Oct 1, 2015)

SMART cunts, but, yeah, cunts......


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Oct 1, 2015)

Len Kagamoney said:


> I love spiders.  I've never been afraid of them, and I really appreciate what they do for nature, getting rid of all the pests and stuff.  They're actually pretty cute to me.


Me too but then again I don't live a country where the native spiders have venom strong enough to affect humans.


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 2, 2015)

Len Kagamoney said:


> I love spiders.  I've never been afraid of them, and I really appreciate what they do for nature, getting rid of all the pests and stuff.  They're actually pretty cute to me.


Spiders are bitching and that's why I own a tarantula


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 4, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> I don't care if they are drab-colored and found everywhere enough to have a "dove season" when people shoot mass quantities of them. I find mourning doves adorable, and they are my favorite birds to feed. I don't see many of those brightly colored songbirds (that every other bird person loves so much) at my bird feeders anyway.
> 
> This explains my username.



Mourning Doves are pretty funny. The way they bob there heads when they walk makes me think of some kind of  clever wind-up toy that was made by somebody from Switzerland.


----------



## Tailypo (Oct 4, 2015)

I pretty much love all animals that are considered "ugly." Aye-ayes, bats, vultures, naked mole rats, and all the rest. Just because they're not aesthetically pleasing doesn't mean they're not awesome in their own way.


----------



## Llama king (Mar 1, 2021)

I hate octopus and squids How they look and move just rubs me the wrong way


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 1, 2021)

Octopus might be intelligent enough that I would feel bad about eating one. Squid are savage and violent though so the deep fryer awaits.


----------



## Clovis (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry, but I think guinea pigs look weird. They have weird mouths.
Still...they deserve to live out their little cavy lives.
I also don't like ryukin goldfish, sorry, I just think they look odd with their pointy snouts.
I also think turtles are freaky.
But give me all the moors, ranchus and orandas. (And send me all your rats, cats, dogs and fish. I can rehome or foster most of 'em).


----------



## Hog On Ice (Mar 4, 2021)

Sugar gliders are creepy.


----------



## Cantaloupine (Mar 4, 2021)

Not so much animals themselves but the people that own them: 

Stop fucking glorifying/rewarding your pet's bad behaviours. There's nothing endearing about Mr Tibbles clawing up a visitor's leg or biting you when you get near them because he's "grumpy-wumpy" today. There's nothing adorable about your dog bowling over kids or rushing at other people's dogs because she's "just so cute and excited!"

Train your goddamn animals. Some animals do have certain dispositions to be less easy to handle than others, but if you find it's too difficult to work the more difficult behaviours out of animals, then don't own them.

Also respect that some animals just don't like cuddling as much as you'd think they'd do. Rabbits are notoriously independent animals and don't like being squeezed tightly, no matter how fluffy and cute they are. While there are exceptions to the rule, I've found that most ever rabbit I've come across, including ones I've reared and looked after myself, have preferred to be left to their own devices in their enclosures and don't like to be hassled. 

Lastly: pay vet bills. It should go without saying but, though vet bills CAN be very expensive, they're necessary for your animal's care. Sometimes accidents happen, and I too have been left quite short financially when it comes to vet bills, but there's no excuse for allowing an animal to suffer because you can't / won't afford to care for them. Insurance works for most cases, or savings to one side, borrowing off of relatives or friends, even crowdfunding (though I side-eye this approach personally, it feels irresponsible) or surrendering your animal for the treatment it needs are all better than simply allowing them to suffer because you can't afford them. 

Animals are expensive. The initial cost of the pet itself is barely anything compared to how much you'll potentially have to shell out over its years of life, including vaccinations, checkups, etc. Pay it, or get a virtual pet.


----------



## Haunted Gambler (Mar 13, 2021)

Crows are cool.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 13, 2021)

Gerbils are weird looking and rats are cuter.


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Mar 14, 2021)

Deer are not majestic or amazing. They're pretty annoying and will dive bomb your car in the dark when its hiding alongside the road waiting to suicide itself and take you with it.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 14, 2021)

Any man who owns a cat is a raging homosexual. Cats are selfish fucks which provide a 0/10 pet experience.

Things cats are good at:

N/A

Reasons why cats are the niggers of the household pet world:

1) scratch your shit up so your home looks like a trap house

2) your house smells of cat, even if you clean it well. Most likely smells of shit, as cat people are feral fucks

3) cat hair all over your clothes, you look like a slovenly cunt. Kill yourself and social distance

4) cats mooch from neighbours and other random people more than their host. What's the point in a pet that could up sticks on day because the chow is better at Mr. Rogers down the road?

5) cats are gay

6) cats attract spinsters, crazy chicks, and feminist guntlords. Stay away from them all

7) cats don't even do cool shit like fetch frisbees, pull people out of car wrecks, or protect your home from intruders.

8 ) cats rub their assholes all over the kitchen counters and other surfaces. The notion that cats are clean animals is a laughable absurdity. Enjoy your cheese sandwich with toxoplasmosis, homo

9) cats bring dead shit into your home without warning. You already have one useless cunt in your house, and it brings in more

10) Percy Shelley loved cats, and he was an overrated romantic poet with an attitude problem. And a fag. Why would you want to emulate Shelley? Byron was the true poet Chad

Edit: found the cat owning fags


----------



## SuiSui1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Breeding animals to have ugly features should be a crime.


----------



## turdburger (Mar 14, 2021)

Chimpanzees are disgusting bastards that in addition to playing with their own excrement, will happily commit every imaginable atrocity: murder, rape, torture, infanticide, cannibalism. Chimpanzees actually abduct, dismember, and eat other chimpanzees' babies, and these are animals that have been studied and are assumed to be capable of empathy. If they had the infrastructure, chimps would have organized religion and equivalent figures to Hitler and Mao Tse-Tung already.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 14, 2021)

Clovis said:


> Sorry, but I think guinea pigs look weird. They have weird mouths.


I kind of agree. I do think guinea pigs can be cute but from the front they're a bit freaky-looking. I'd also consider eating one.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Mar 14, 2021)

Llama king said:


> I hate octopus


I'm convinced that they're going to be the next top species to take over the earth after man has melted all the ice caps into the sea.  They're probably paying dolphins to act smarter then they are so that the octopus can breed and create the large numbers that will eventually use humans as a food source once they've moved into all those newly submerged beach front properties.


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 14, 2021)

Dogs stink and cat litter boxes are disgusting.  I don't like it when dog owners let their pets on furniture, and especially when cat owners let their shitty pawed cats up on the counter.  Both situations aren't cute it's disgusting and the reason I had to bail so quickly is that I'm silently judging the fuck out of you and won't be back to your den of filth.  Any pet owner who lets their filth monster lick their mouth should be launched into the sun.

There should be roving death drones that automatically detect when a dog owner doesn't pick up their precious shit factory's shit and shoot them in the face.

I hate pitbulls almost as much as their owners. Even before shitbulls became a way for woketards to cram yet another virtue signal into their arsenal. 

Even with the above bitching I do love pets. When I'm ready for them again I'll probably get a few more of the bastards. It's fine when they're mine to spoil, but other peoples pets are annoying as hell. Same with kids.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Mar 14, 2021)

I actually find some species of slugs to be cute. Especially if they have an orange tinged mantle.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 14, 2021)

turdburger said:


> Chimpanzees are disgusting bastards that in addition to playing with their own excrement, will happily commit every imaginable atrocity: murder, rape, torture, infanticide, cannibalism. Chimpanzees actually abduct, dismember, and eat other chimpanzees' babies, and these are animals that have been studied and are assumed to be capable of empathy. If they had the infrastructure, chimps would have organized religion and equivalent figures to Hitler and Mao Tse-Tung already.


So basically niggers then


----------



## Llama king (Mar 14, 2021)

Dogs suck and they're owners are retarded


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2021)

Koby_Fish said:


> I actually find some species of slugs to be cute. Especially if they have an orange tinged mantle.
> View attachment 1996885


They are actually lovely pets, the giant african ones are gorgeous. It's just a bit scary because they can carry risks to passing on meningitis to humans who own them. 

I've seen folk at bug shows here who keep/sell poisonous animals. I don't think I'd be ever able to own something like that. I love animals I can handle and feel connected with.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 21, 2021)

Having fish tank is not worth the effort unless you have literally no life.


----------



## EnemyStand (Mar 21, 2021)

Birds are good for nothing but meat. Pet birds are the worst. They're noisy, smelly, and never really do anything all that interesting. I also don't see the appeal of getting bugs as pets, but I don't know if that's an unpopular opinion per se...


----------



## turdburger (Mar 21, 2021)

Tarantulas are one of the best pets for children. They don't stink, are easy to look after, and they teach respect because their bite _really fucking hurts_.


----------



## do you like my hat (Mar 21, 2021)

- Spiders are criminally underrated imo. They just chill in their corners and eat actual pests. It helps that I absolutely hate flies so that's a bonus in my book.

- Owls are probably my favourite type of bird but the stereotype about them being wise sages makes me laugh, depending on the angle they're either the goofiest or _creepiest_ little bastards you've ever seen.

- The best type of sea creatures are the ones that look like aliens.

- We _*need*_ to stop breeding pugs and any other defect-riddled type of dog I'm not aware of. Either that or we start working to breed those defects out of them ASAP.


----------



## Android raptor (Mar 21, 2021)

turdburger said:


> Chimpanzees are disgusting bastards that in addition to playing with their own excrement, will happily commit every imaginable atrocity: murder, rape, torture, infanticide, cannibalism. Chimpanzees actually abduct, dismember, and eat other chimpanzees' babies, and these are animals that have been studied and are assumed to be capable of empathy. If they had the infrastructure, chimps would have organized religion and equivalent figures to Hitler and Mao Tse-Tung already.


To be fair so do humans, and humans probably do it more frequently as well. 

Bonobos are chill AF though. And gorillas. Tbh the only really sociopathic great apes are chimps and, to a much greater extent, humans. Shit, humans are so sociopathic they're the reason all non-human ape species are critically endangered.

Primates aren't good pets though unless you have a shitton of money. Even small monkeys need a large, well designed enclosure and complex daily care.

Anyway cockroaches are actually a neat group of animals and snake persecution is fucked.


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't like horses. I don't trust them to not be huge assholes.
Best animal you've never heard of? The Grasshopper Mouse. It howls, and eats scorpions, tarantulas, and small animals.


----------



## ClownBrew (Mar 21, 2021)

No service dogs, no exceptions.

Not even for spazzos or Helen Kellers.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 21, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> I don't like horses. I don't trust them to not be huge assholes.
> Best animal you've never heard of? The Grasshopper Mouse. It howls, and eats scorpions, tarantulas, and small animals.


Horses are overrated and "horse girls" are stereotyped for a reason.


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 21, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Horses are overrated and "horse girls" are stereotyped for a reason.


Horse girls are either the nicest girls ever, or absolutely batshit insane. No middle ground.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 21, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> Horse girls are either the nicest girls ever, or absolutely batshit insane. No middle ground.


Even the "nice" once are offputting.


----------



## Sperghetti (Mar 21, 2021)

I like opossums. I think they’re cute.


----------



## round robin (Mar 21, 2021)

Sperghetti said:


> I like opossums. I think they’re cute.


There was one in my backyard last night! He was cute and scared.


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Sperghetti said:


> I like opossums. I think they’re cute.


They also eat tons of pests like ticks! They are good little ugly bois. Skunks too.


----------



## Animosa (Mar 26, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> Any man who owns a cat is a raging homosexual. Cats are selfish fucks which provide a 0/10 pet experience.
> 
> Things cats are good at:
> 
> ...



Masochists deserve pets too.


----------



## SpankyourmotheR (Mar 26, 2021)

Rodents are not lowly and disgusting, and are actually quite intelligent and advanced.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 27, 2021)

SpankyourmotheR said:


> Rodents are not lowly and disgusting, and are actually quite intelligent and advanced.


I'm with you for most of this, but anyone who says rodents are "quite intelligent and advanced" has never owned a Guinea Pig. I'm surprised they're not outsmarted by the vegetables they eat, frankly.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Mar 27, 2021)

Penguins aren’t that cute.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 27, 2021)

Spunt said:


> I'm with you for most of this, but anyone who says rodents are "quite intelligent and advanced" has never owned a Guinea Pig. I'm surprised they're not outsmarted by the vegetables they eat, frankly.


Tbf I've never seen a guinea pig that wasn't adorable as hell


----------



## No Exit (Mar 28, 2021)

Stray/feral cats should be killed on sight, just like any other incredibly destructive invasive species.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Mar 28, 2021)

After finding out that blobfish don't normally look like the lolcow of your choice, I no longer find them funny looking. I just find them sad.


----------



## Pitere pit (Mar 28, 2021)

I love sharks and sneks. Such majestic creatures.
Hippoes are the worst, they are the niggers of the animal kingdom. I saw a doc of hippoes in dinduland and one of them shat on a lake where younger hippoes were and this made me hate them. Also they look like shit.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 28, 2021)

Turtles are very sweet and intelligent creatures.


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 28, 2021)

All animals are good.


----------



## mitzi (Apr 13, 2021)

Horses are fucking stupid. No, not because horse girls like them - They're just fucking stupid and nut-brained.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 13, 2021)

Angelfish are murderers and will kill their eggs, even out of jealousy. They will even attempt to bite each other to death for being a different scale color.


----------



## mitzi (Apr 13, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Angelfish are murderers and will kill their eggs, even out of jealousy. They will even attempt to bite each other to death for being a different scale color.


Ah, so just like humans then.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 13, 2021)

Schmoochers said:


> Ah, so just like humans then.


Yup. So very human. And aggressive. Once two female fish fought and as soon as I walked to the tank they danced as if both were denying their fight/begging for food.


----------



## Spunt (Apr 14, 2021)

Keeping flying birds in a house is abuse, especially on their own. They can't exhibit any of their natural behaviour - flying high, flocking, being social, mating, nest-building - so they go insane from stress, ripping out their feathers, throwing tantrums and destroying things. The best you can do is keep a lid on this behaviour by giving them attention, but you're still causing them a great deal of harm and distress even if you do everything "right".

If you want a bird, and birds are undeniably cool as shit, get something that doesn't fly much, or at all. Waterfowl, chickens, pheasants, quail, peacocks, all make excellent pets and can live in your garden in a manner nearly identical to how they do in the wild and thrive. They're also remarkably affectionate, way more than most people realise, and you can get free eggs and waste disposal (chickens in particular will eat just about anything).


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 18, 2021)

Even though I like dinosaurs, Cenzoic animals in general are much more interesting than the Mesozoic ones.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 18, 2021)

Octopuses are better than all other cephalopods.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (May 18, 2021)

Naked cats are good cats


----------



## Car Won't Crank (May 18, 2021)

Birds are smart and good pets


----------



## The Fair Lady (May 18, 2021)

Frogs aren't that cute.


----------



## Hoes Mad (May 18, 2021)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Octopuses are better than all other cephalopods.


idk man, cuttle fish are pretty cute


Spoiler: look at these little fucks


----------



## Kosher Snake (May 22, 2021)

Hoes Mad said:


> idk man, cuttle fish are pretty cute
> 
> 
> Spoiler: look at these little fucks
> ...


not to mention they have better camo skills than octopuses

yes I went there


----------



## Android raptor (May 23, 2021)

Roaches are cool and good friends


----------



## Van Darkholme (May 23, 2021)

I think pigeons are cool.


----------



## Sangria (May 23, 2021)

Blue jays fucking suck


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 23, 2021)

Geese and swans are fucking pussies if you know how to strike them right. The premier quality of hens is that they're dumb. Pigs, like dogs, are better people than a lot of people but out of sheer spite I won't go halal.


----------



## Hoes Mad (May 23, 2021)

Earwigs are cute. they're really shy, and they're one of the few non eusocial bugs that take care of their young past the egg stage


----------



## Android raptor (May 23, 2021)

Hoes Mad said:


> Earwigs are cute. they're really shy, and they're one of the few non eusocial bugs that take care of their young past the egg stage


A few roach species actually do that too like rhino roaches


----------



## L50LasPak (May 23, 2021)

Rabbits are nasty and unpleasant vermin. I find pet mice and rats cuter, and on top of that more endearing since they can learn tricks and use their little hands to manipulate things. They're also cleaner.

Hamsters I could take or leave I guess.


----------



## Android raptor (May 24, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Rabbits are nasty and unpleasant vermin. I find pet mice and rats cuter, and on top of that more endearing since they can learn tricks and use their little hands to manipulate things. They're also cleaner.
> 
> Hamsters I could take or leave I guess.


I don't think rabbits are nasty, but I know you never want to underestimate them because they can cut you up pretty bad. Watership Down didnt exaggerate much. 

Centipedes are wonderful and extremely rewarding to keep, though you do have to be careful not to get bit


----------



## AnOminous (May 24, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Roaches are cool and good friends


Normal roaches are shitty and diseased but Madagascar hissing cockroaches are pretty awesome.


----------



## Android raptor (May 24, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Normal roaches are shitty and diseased but Madagascar hissing cockroaches are pretty awesome.


Nah germans are the only roaches that arent pretty awesome, they're the only ones that actually infest houses badly and even then they're mostly just a nuisance. Only like 20 of like 3500+ roach species are classified as pests, and our of those most are more agricultural pests than anything else. 

I've been keeping hissers since I was 17, one of the best life choices I've ever made. They're great little guys.


----------



## Hoes Mad (May 24, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Nah germans are the only roaches that arent pretty awesome, they're the only ones that actually infest houses badly and even then they're mostly just a nuisance. Only like 20 of like 3500+ roach species are classified as pests, and our of those most are more agricultural pests than anything else.
> 
> I've been keeping hissers since I was 17, one of the best life choices I've ever made. They're great little guys.


green banana roaches are pretty epic


Spoiler: nanners










same with domino roaches


Spoiler: domino


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 24, 2021)

Hoes Mad said:


> green banana roaches are pretty epic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nanners
> ...


Are they good for gardens?


----------



## Hoes Mad (May 24, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Are they good for gardens?


Banana roaches eat fruit so i would assume not very.


----------



## Android raptor (May 24, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Are they good for gardens?


They're both tropical species, unless you live in a tropical area if you put them in your garden they'd just die when it gets cold.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 24, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> They're both tropical species, unless you live in a tropical area if you put them in your garden they'd just die when it gets cold.


So I assume they'd thrive in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Android raptor (May 24, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> So I assume they'd thrive in the Dominican Republic.


I think bananas might already be there actually, I know they're native to Cuba and I think they range into other parts of the Caribbean as well. 

Dominos are native to India.


----------



## Emo Supremo (Aug 17, 2021)

going to bring this thread back from the dead to say that wasps are fucking dope and don't deserve the kind of hate they get just because yellowjackets are pissy little fags. most wasps are solitary species who only sting if you go out of your way to harass them and are really important for pollination and pest control.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 17, 2021)

Leafy Path said:


> going to bring this thread back from the dead to say that wasps are fucking dope and don't deserve the kind of hate they get just because yellowjackets are pissy little fags. most wasps are solitary species who only sting if you go out of your way to harass them and are really important for pollination and pest control.


I agree with you to an extent, except one wasp stung my left hand while I was gardening. The shit just hovered over my hand and flew away. 
I don't hate wasps in general and respect people that love them. Bees are nice too; strangely I'm close to people that are allergic to bees/fear them.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 17, 2021)

Dogs are meaner then cats.


----------



## Emo Supremo (Aug 17, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> I agree with you to an extent, except one wasp stung my left hand while I was gardening. The shit just hovered over my hand and flew away.
> I don't hate wasps in general and respect people that love them. Bees are nice too; strangely I'm close to people that are allergic to bees/fear them.


you might've been too close to a nest and didn't realize it, or disturbed the wasp while she was sitting on something you touched. or maybe she was just in a bad mood that day. who knows. either way it's good you're still willing to respect them regardless, and i really appreciate that you didn't reply with some retard-tier "but they meannnnnnnn" response, since a lot of people are wont to do that as a knee jerk response even though it doesn't add anything to the convo.


----------



## Pee Cola (Aug 18, 2021)

I like birbs, but magpies are cunts. I don't get why so many people have a hard-on for them.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Aug 18, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> I like birbs, but magpies are cunts. I don't get why so many people have a hard-on for them.


The magpies here in the States generally aren't assholes like they are down under.  I lived in a place with a lot of them and it was neat watching their behaviors.


----------



## Pee Cola (Aug 18, 2021)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> The magpies here in the States generally aren't assholes like they are down under.  I lived in a place with a lot of them and it was neat watching their behaviors.


Makes sense. Maybe the down under magpies are aggressive little pricks so they can defend themselves against the same dangerous animals that enjoy killing humans for fun here.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 19, 2021)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> The magpies here in the States generally aren't assholes like they are down under.  I lived in a place with a lot of them and it was neat watching their behaviors.


Magpies aren't bad: Pigeons are and a close second are Mockingbirds as they will attack you for your fast food.
Pigeons just walk up to you begging for your ice cream cone pieces lol and tend to peck at any bird seed on the ground.


----------



## Crex Crex (Aug 19, 2021)

Termites are very cool. Lots of people marvel at the complexity of the societies built by ants or bees, but termites have nothing to envy. They only get a bad rep because a handful of species (out of thousands) are pests


----------



## Emo Supremo (Aug 19, 2021)

Crex Crex said:


> Termites are very cool. Lots of people marvel at the complexity of the societies built by ants or bees, but termites have nothing to envy. They only get a bad rep because a handful of species (out of thousands) are pests


that's usually how it goes with bugs as a whole: a couple species are capable of hurting humans or disrupting their lives and suddenly every land-dwelling arthropod is a fucking menace to society. 

unless you have a great pr team like honeybees and butterflies. then you can do whatever you want.


----------



## deso2y (Aug 19, 2021)

Dogs are the pajeets of pets: They shit in every street, they kiss ass, they are loud and retarded and they smell funny.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2021)

I like wolf spiders.  I once had a wolf spider in my house that would follow me around from room to room like a dog.


----------



## Emo Supremo (Aug 20, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I like wolf spiders.  I once had a wolf spider in my house that would follow me around from room to room like a dog.


that is adorable. wolf spiders have great eyesight so i wonder if that means they have better-than-average intelligence like jumping spiders, since both species seem to have a curiosity streak.


----------



## Grand Omega (Aug 20, 2021)

Cows are cute and unremarkable when confined to their pasture, but are intimidating as hell when they show up in areas uninvited. I went outside during the night once, and only made it halfway before getting creeped out by the presence of large shadows all over the place. Turned out to be a herd that had escaped and migrated to my property.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 20, 2021)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Dogs are meaner then cats.


Dogs are like your abusive drunk uncle, cats are like your passive-aggressive aunt


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 20, 2021)

Animals are inferior to fungi, and one day they will know it.


----------



## deso2y (Aug 20, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Animals are inferior to fungi, and one day they will know it.


Stop simping for ILJ.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 20, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Animals are inferior to fungi, and one day they will know it.


Fuck off back to chess club louis


----------



## Registration (Aug 26, 2021)

If you let your cat/dog sleep in your bed or allow it to follow everywhere in your house, you are disgusting. Also cats are bad pets.


----------



## Registration (Aug 26, 2021)

Also these dudes tastes great and when they move in your hand it is quite a fuzzy feeling. 10/10 animal.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Aug 27, 2021)

Registration said:


> Also these dudes tastes great and when they move in your hand it is quite a fuzzy feeling. 10/10 animal.


What is that thing? Looks like some sort of crustacean.


----------



## Carcinology (Aug 27, 2021)

Dogs are overrated and they smell


----------



## A-Stump (Aug 27, 2021)

Horses are faggots


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 27, 2021)

A-Stump said:


> Horses are faggots


I agree


----------



## Julie Newmar (Aug 27, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> What is that thing? Looks like some sort of crustacean.


Looks like a coquina


----------



## Honk Hill (Aug 27, 2021)

Registration said:


> If you let your cat/dog sleep in your bed or allow it to follow everywhere in your house, you are disgusting. Also cats are bad pets.



Must be pretty sad that not even an animal will love you.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2021)

Leafy Path said:


> that is adorable. wolf spiders have great eyesight so i wonder if that means they have better-than-average intelligence like jumping spiders, since both species seem to have a curiosity streak.


I think they do.  Solitary spiders are pretty intelligent.

Probably humans are more intelligent than we should be, too.  [REDACTED]


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2021)

Registration said:


> If you let your cat/dog sleep in your bed or allow it to follow everywhere in your house, you are disgusting. Also cats are bad pets.


So's your mom.


----------



## Registration (Aug 27, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> What is that thing? Looks like some sort of crustacean.


It is a decapod crustacean









						Emerita (genus) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




They live on the ocean/beaches, but if your beach is polluted, they are probably not going to be there.


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 27, 2021)

Registration said:


> It is a decapod crustacean
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> In some locations, such as on the Pacific coast of the United States, digging up Emerita is a recreational activity, like digging holes or surfing.


Strong Montgomery Burns aura sentence.  "Enjoy your recreation!  Surf a board!  Dig a hole!"


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Aug 28, 2021)

Wasps are not the kind of fiends people usually describe them as. I've never been stung by a wasp, but bees stung me 4 times.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 1, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Wasps are not the kind of fiends people usually describe them as. I've never been stung by a wasp, but bees stung me 4 times.


I've never been stung by a bee.  Yellowjackets and hornets have stung me, although most of the time that happened was because I was destroying their nests when I was a kid because I hated them.  Bumblebees are among the mellowest of insects.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 1, 2021)

All cats are bastards


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 1, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Wasps are not the kind of fiends people usually describe them as. I've never been stung by a wasp, but bees stung me 4 times.


I get stung by wasps regularly.  Red ones.  I haven't been stung by a bee since I was a tyke.

OTOH mud daubers are friends, not fiends.



The Shadow said:


> All cats are bastards



Some are loveable bastards, but I really can't say they're good people.


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 22, 2021)

I have zero sympathy for people who get attacked, injured or hurt in any way by provoking wild animals or being in their habitat. 

It is perfectly okay to admire wild animals. It's encouraged. But actively disturbing dangerous creatures and then blaming them when they get mad? You're a dumbass bro. 

Bears for example. Adorable things. Huggable beyond no end. Will definitely rip your face off and eat you though so be careful.


----------



## Emo Supremo (Oct 22, 2021)

MemoriesOfMemphis said:


> I have zero sympathy for people who get attacked, injured or hurt in any way by provoking wild animals or being in their habitat.
> 
> It is perfectly okay to admire wild animals. It's encouraged. But actively disturbing dangerous creatures and then blaming them when they get mad? You're a dumbass bro.
> 
> Bears for example. Adorable things. Huggable beyond no end. Will definitely rip your face off and eat you though so be careful.


speds who get themselves hurt by agitating wildlife don't realize that in certain cases, the animal that attacked them also has to be tracked down and euthanized so there isn't an apex predator with the knowledge that humans are on the menu that's wandering around. i remember reading an article earlier this year about a dipshit from illinois who visited the smoky mountains, underestimated just how hazardous camping in the middle of the forest actually is, and was attacked and eaten by a black bear. then park services had to find that bear so they could put it down, because now it knows people are prey and that posed a huge potential risk to other campers.

eta: forgot to add my unpopular opinion. raccoons are way more dangerous than people realize and it annoys me when someone's all "uwu trash panda!!!", especially when the meek, smoothbrained virginia possum continues to get bad press for no reason. raccoons are smart, strong as hell, and frequent carriers of the rabies virus. overall, they're nasty little fuckers who can and will wreck your shit if you so much as look at them the wrong way.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Dec 19, 2021)

Animal lovers (especially the ones on Hunting videos) are fucking annoying


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Dec 20, 2021)

We really should nuke the whales, fat fucks.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 21, 2021)

Killer Whales are the coolest animals to ever exist on our planet.


----------



## Agoodpotroast (Dec 23, 2021)

Raccoons are not cute and no one is going to convince me otherwise. They're too big, their little human hands are creepy and an evening where I saw three raccoons fighting in the street on my way home from the corner store haunts my dreams on a daily basis.


----------



## Agoodpotroast (Dec 23, 2021)

Registration said:


> It is a decapod crustacean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that what they're called? I've always just called them sand crabs


----------



## capefear56 (Dec 24, 2021)

The more you learn about why animals behave the way they behave, the less cute they suddenly become.  A lot of zoologists are not animal lovers in the empathic sense.  Most of them are little better than biological robots with how much instinct dominates their behavior.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jan 16, 2022)

Dogs are great but their cuteness is really undercut by how nasty their hygiene habits are. Dogs honestly have some of the worst hygiene habits out of any furry animal, with them having iron stomachs and eating trash, vomit, sometimes their own poop., wet dog smell and All sorts of things with dog glands and having constant vet checks checking for fun things like worms and having to brush their teeth constantly. Not to mention the hell that is Dog gas which is like tear gas. Honestly Dogs are great but It isn’t really as fun as Dog owners make it out to be with all you have to do for them.


----------



## Gun Safety (Jan 16, 2022)

This probably isn’t an unpopular opinion on Kiwi Farms but Pit Bulls as a breed should be exterminated along with the people who breed them and possibly the people who own them. They are ugly and their only unique trait is their capacity to maul adults and children.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Feb 12, 2022)

Apes evolved from modern man, and built time machines and came back in time to play dumb and mock us


----------



## Cats (Feb 12, 2022)

O-Possums are cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Feb 12, 2022)

I hate dogs. Most of them aren’t trained and become too aggressive with strangers. This whole “spot won’t harm you” while he’s growing and snapping at you is fuckin’ stupid thing to say. The whole “pits bulls aren’t mean; it’s their owners” yeah, that toddler that got his face ripped off by your “loving” pit deserved it; the kid just had bad “vibes”. They’re also disgusting creatures covered in their own shit. 





Cats said:


> O-Possums are cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute


I had one last year that would come down the side of my place and just shit on by window. Didn’t care that I could see her and was kind of interested in me. I use to give her treats and she just sit there and eat them. She would come by everyday and get a little snack. Sadly, she haven’t been by since late last summer. I think she’s dead.


----------



## Doctor Weasel (Feb 12, 2022)

Rats and other "vermin" are frens.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 20, 2022)

I don't understand the obsession with capybaras. They're pretty ugly.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 20, 2022)

Name any ugly animal and I'll probably start gushing about how cute they are. I have looked at a cave cricket and thought, "You're a cute little freak of nature."


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 20, 2022)

Doctor Weasel said:


> Rats and other "vermin" are frens.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981255


I came to say people who would like, or actually do keep 'pets' like rodents, raccoons, snakes, spiders or other shit are paedophiles and psychopaths.


----------



## do you like my hat (Mar 20, 2022)

Utilitarian Clit Dick said:


> I came to say people who would like, or actually do keep 'pets' like rodents, raccoons, snakes, spiders or other shit are paedophiles and psychopaths.





Spoiler: Mild defensive sperging



Hey, spiders aren't demanding and provide a very important service in the food chain because they get rid of harmful pests. Plus, most of them (along with most snakes) aren't very dangerous to humans at all. Pet rats are different from feral rats in a lot of ways so they're highly friendly and smart. We don't have wild raccoons in the UK so I can't comment on them.



Attention seekers are probably drawn to unusual pets, though. Like when everyone went crazy for hairless cats (which are fine, don't get me wrong) because, "uwu my goblin baby is so quirky and _I'm _a good person who doesn't care about boring normal cuteness." Pet owners who need to turn everything into a contest or lecture annoy me in general.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 21, 2022)

Maybe not unpopular per say, but I have an unreasonable amount of hatred for chirping insects that borders on psycotic, especially cicadas. I swear to God if I ever get my hands on one of those little faggots I'm going to recreate one of those Chinese rat torture videos but with the bug. Fuck those niggers.


----------



## Mr. Virginity (Mar 21, 2022)

I wish bonobo apes would go the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## Cats (Mar 21, 2022)

All animals are beautiful friends and should be protected at all costs.

this is unpopular because its even unpopular with me lmao. i love steaks. also i know people who hunt immediately won't like it but don't worry I am not a sperg about my unconditional animal love. not gonna try and make you feel bad because you kill animals and I don't (see: can't), i know its gonna happen. I eat meat too. it is just a well wish in vain.


----------



## Agoodpotroast (Mar 21, 2022)

I don't like zoos.. I know they're necessary for certain types of animals - animals that can't be released back into the wild as an example- but the animals in zoos just make me sad. ESPECIALLY primates because we know they know what's going on and they probably know they shouldn't be in an enclosure


----------



## Cats (Mar 21, 2022)

twi1992 said:


> I don't like zoos.. I know they're necessary for certain types of animals - animals that can't be released back into the wild as an example- but the animals in zoos just make me sad. ESPECIALLY primates because we know they know what's going on and they probably know they shouldn't be in an enclosure



Didn't realize this was unpopular. Fuck zoos.


----------



## NewRetroVagina23 (Mar 21, 2022)

The Fair Lady said:


> I don't understand the obsession with capybaras. They're pretty ugly.


They're like giant mellow guinea pigs.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 21, 2022)

NewRetroVagina23 said:


> They're like giant mellow guinea pigs.


Still not cute.


----------



## Cats (Mar 21, 2022)

^


----------



## snailslime (Mar 21, 2022)

dogs are cuter than cats


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 21, 2022)

snailslime said:


> dogs are cuter than cats




Is that an unpopular opinion though? Depends on the dog really, I’d say maybe when there older but puppies are not cuter than kittens fuck no.


----------



## snailslime (Mar 21, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Is that an unpopular opinion though? Depends on the dog really, I’d say maybe when there older but puppies are not cuter than kittens fuck no.


my doggo was cuter than any kitten when he was a puppy (and still is, imo)


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 21, 2022)

Dogs are the best pets because you can train them for certain tasks because of how they were bred. Cats I'm unsure of but I've never seen a cat take down a deer before. Either way I had two dogs that caught birds in mid-air and that's impressive.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 21, 2022)

Cats in general are for weirdos, no wonder Lovecraft and Redditors love them. Also pretty weird to accidentally walk in on your adopted dad banging a woman half-dressed as a cat.

Spiders are mostly okay. Unless it's a widow or a recluse I leave them be.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Mar 22, 2022)

Saltwater aquariums aren't any harder to keep than freshwater and having a little glass box filled with the beautiful ocean creatures is incredibly rewarding and satisfying.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 22, 2022)

THCTard said:


> Saltwater aquariums aren't any harder to keep than freshwater and having a little glass box filled with the beautiful ocean creatures is incredibly rewarding and satisfying.


I always thought it would be so great to have parrotfish. I love those guys.


----------

